# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  Post something you want to tell someone but are too afraid to say

## Yellow

In this thread, we'll post something that we're afraid to tell in front of someone to let it off our chest. 

You are the only person that makes life worth living sometimes. I enjoy your smile and the scent of your aftershave whenever I'm fortunate enough to enjoy the pleasure of your company. I'm way too shy to ever say this in front of you, but I love you. I can't think of being with anyone else.

----------


## Anteros

^  ::   ::   ::  

I wish I could do the same in person!!!!

----------


## Koalafan

I did not wanna spend my night taking care of you because you got sick from drinking >-<

----------


## Sparrow

I'd really like to hear from you.

----------


## Member11

I'd like to hear from you and the girls, but looks like that isn't going to happen.
But I did enjoy our chats, I always remember you and I hope you the best in the future.

----------


## Antidote

I see straight through you and so does everyone else.

----------


## SweetsoulSister

You were everything you said you were. Unfortunately.

----------


## Chocolate

I really hate you. You've made me paranoid  :-_-:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Why'd you have to go and ruin a good thing?

----------


## L

So what happens from here?

----------


## Koalafan

Why do I make plans with you when you always cancel?!

----------


## Antidote

Your absence is a breath of fresh air.

----------


## T-Bone

I'd be lying if i said i was sad that your cancer is killing you. However, i'm sad that you gave nobody a reason _to be_ sad. You were a terrible grandmother, but more importantly, a terrible mother. I feel sorry for the ground they lay you in.

----------


## L

I hope your graduation night went well  ::(:

----------


## grimmnaux

"I am not the kind of person you think I am"

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I know I usually joke around with you and all that, but I wish you would've taken the hint today. You're a genuinely nice person but you don't know when to stop talking.

----------


## The Wanderer

You're awesome.

----------


## Fallen18

Seriously I hate you. You're really disgusting and treat me like shi* you stress me the fu** out and I can't stand it so please just stop talking to me or talking [BEEP] behind my back. I'm finally healthy and happy and I don't want you to ruin it by treating me like I don't have any feelings.

----------


## Koalafan

Why are you going out with such a creepy guy?! Bah!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I feel like writing a simple "good luck" to you is enough to make you upset in some way. I just don't see how this is worth it. The only way I see this being beneficial is if the whole program is shut down because your group gives horrible reviews for all the classes. Too bad you need these people to help you find employment, or that might happen. Everyone's going to [BEEP] kiss their way through. There's so much wrong with what they're doing I don't think anyone truly believes it when they hear it. Do something about it!

----------


## Arcadia

You can be such a d!ck.

----------


## Sagan

I'm only staying alive for you, and you're well being. That is the ONLY reason.....

----------


## Antidote

I haven't seen you in over 5 years and I don't think about you anymore. It's sad because I was afraid of forgetting you but now it's happened I'm okay with it. I do wonder occasionally about you but it's fleeting and dull. I know you've forgotten me but I'm okay with that too now. I never thought I would be. I hope you are well though.

----------


## Koalafan

That seriously made me smile!  :Celebrate:

----------


## Marleywhite

I haven't seen you in a year and you don't even have the guts to say hi to me

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

I love you too much and I can't believe I acted so stupidly and ruined whatever chances I had with you.  ::(:  My biggest life regret.

----------


## SweetsoulSister

1) I wonder about you. You make me wonder

2) I want to read your mind and know what I`ve got in this new thing I`ve found. Thanks Springsteen.

----------


## Coffee

Okay, you know what? I'm so tired of this. Do what you want. And I'll do what I want. I'm through expecting things from you because it always falls through and I'm left just standing there with this ridiculously oblivious look on my face. So do whatever you want. 

I wish I could say that you shouldn't expect me to be there for you, but you know I will. That's probably a huge flaw that I need to fix but you know I'm going to be there for you so feel free to use, abuse and exploit that as you wish. I give up fighting for myself. Just do what you fucking want and I'll roll with it.

----------


## JustGaara

You're such a beautiful person and you make me smile every time you talk to me. Sometimes I wish that we could have known each other as more than friends, but then I wouldn't have a friend as awesome as you, so I'm just glad that you're here.

----------


## shelbster18

I don't understand why you won't text me anymore. You're a good online friend. =( I liked it when we texted every day. I feel like I can put my complete trust in you. We're always really open with each other. It's been almost 3 days now. You are one of the nicest people I've ever come across and you're so understanding.

----------


## L

Im afraid you'll run away if I told you everytime I was feeling crap

----------


## shelbster18

> I don't understand why you won't text me anymore. You're a good online friend. =( I liked it when we texted every day. I feel like I can put my complete trust in you. We're always really open with each other. It's been almost 3 days now. You are one of the nicest people I've ever come across and you're so understanding.



Just when I thought you weren't going to text me, you text me again. :'D

----------


## Koalafan

I really miss the days where we would talk every day  ::(: . Ever since we went out things have never been the same between us and I really hate that, I miss having you as a friend and someone I can talk to. I really wanna fix this between us cause I dont wanna lose you  ::(:

----------


## Sparrow

You're fired.

----------


## Chantellabella

I want you to only come to therapy on the days I don't have to go to work. Or at night after work. I can't deal with this right before work. If you can't accommodate this, then let me find somebody else. It hurts more to deal with it then stuff it, than it does to not deal with it at all. 

How am I supposed to let go of the entire defense mechanism I've had my whole life, let my brain literally fall apart, and then go be some normal person who needs to hold down a job?? It's no wonder you said many people with DID can't work. I can see why not. Do you want me to survive?? Then back off, Beth!!! Just back off!!!  ::(:

----------


## Chantellabella

Just  read something somewhere (not here) that made me wanna puke.


"B" shut the f*ck up, you whiny baby!!!! Accept the consequences of your stupid decisions!!!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Please don't tempt me with the "let's both quit today!" jokes. Don't tempt me. I'm serious. I'm not in a very good state of mind lately to be making any major decisions. And the thought of quitting? I'm terrified of how it makes me feel. It makes me feel happy and I can't have that. At least not yet. It makes me sad they weren't fair to you, and our boss lied to your face. Every time I think someone is half decent they turn around and do something like this. Most people aren't as kind as you. You don't deserve what was thrown at you - none of us do, really. 

---

I feel better knowing I opened up to you a bit, but you unintentionally made me feel worse. Or maybe it's just that I don't like talking about my problems. I don't know. I know you want to help. I also know the second I say anything actually profound and truthful I'm going to bawl because it all just gets to be too much sometimes. Now is one of those times and I'd like to avoid the embarrassment.

----------


## JustGaara

Dear boy, you are so cute and smart, I'm not sure how I never noticed you in class all semester. Also, I can't believe you even took the time out to talk to me today. I hope you sit next to me next semester in class  ::): 

Dear girl... You hugged me today and I was awkward about it but I couldn't have been happier. I like you a lot and I hope that we will see each other more in the future. I really like that you're an introvert too and that you're really smart. I admire how open you are about your appreciation of me and I wish I could be more open about how I feel about you. I hope you come to school later so I can see you again.

----------


## Chantellabella

You know it hurt like hell when you said what you said to me. I was literally terrified to the point that I got in my car and drove around my neighborhood afraid to go home. Why? Because I knew I sounded crazy and for some reason I thought you were sending a police after me. I know that sounds crazy and paranoid, but yeah, that's what's going on inside my brain. I get it that you get frustrated. What I don't get is that I've been talking to you for 8 years now and every time I really needed help I was blown off. Believe me, I will never be dependent on you for anything. I never was and never will because I've been there done that with the other therapists who screwed me up immensely. I'm sorry for being flawed. I can't be strong every blessed second of my life. Believe me though. I will never be vulnerable again. I will not let you, nor anyone else hurt me. Everyone in my entire system, is hurt and doesn't want to talk to you or anyone else about anything that matters now. It's like this. I have spent a lifetime of "sucking it up." So yeah. I got this. I've always had this. And I don't need you or anybody else for anything.  Your statement didn't "shock me back to reality." It didn't "ground me." It hit me like a ton of bricks. It said, "hey you know what? I don't have time for your problem." I think you're going to have to stand in line for that one. There's a lifetime of people who've told me that ahead of you. I frickin have other people's thoughts in my head. I'm sorry if that seems normal to you. Try suddenly having 8 or 9 or 20 people's thoughts happen in your head at the same time. Let me know how calm and responsible you feel and think at that point ok? Oh and you have to go to work while that's happening too. And don't forget to put a frickin smile on your face because you have to tell the public that all is well in your world. Yeah, I get that when you're a therapist you do that everyday. I did that myself when I had clients. But seriously? Your timing sucks. But don't worry. I won't bother you anymore with anything. I'm sure you have plenty of people bothering you, so having one less bother will be a blessing. And to be honest, I don't know what to do. I feel betrayed, hurt, mistrustful and just plain unwanted. But hey. I'm used to it. I'll get over it. I always do.  ::(:   The worst part about this whole thing is as I sit and bleed, I am berating myself for being a coward, for engaging in self-pity, and for being weak. See? I don't even allow myself to hurt without punishing myself for my weakness. I guess I don't even think I deserve to feel hurt. I mean, after all, my feelings don't matter. Right? man I really hate me.

----------


## Coffee

I don't feel like it's particularly fair of you to pop back into my life when you need me and then go away when you get bored or whatever. 

And the most fucked up thing is that the above sentence is directed at two separate people in my life right now. Maybe this is just what I deserve. Maybe you are right, I am too messed up. Maybe I don't deserve a healthy relationship ever. Maybe I have nothing to offer anybody. Maybe this is just what it is. Maybe I should just fucking give up. 

I don't know what either of you want from me, but person A, you were so mean in the past, and I just rolled over and took it... and person B, you are so non-committal (if that's even a word) and so unfair. 

This is just ... it. I guess. This is all I'm ever going to get. I don't think that I deserve more. Obviously I don't, because there has never been anybody in my life that I have loved/that has loved me that hasn't ripped me apart at one point or another. I guess I'm just eternally fucked up then. 

I'm just a fucking stupid idiotic [BEEP] ridiculous insane fool. 

Person A, I don't know what to do with you. Person B, fucking hell, I want you so badly, and you said you wanted me too... but obviously not. Thanks for lying to my fucking face and making me believe I deserved you. Please tell me this was all just an elaborately cruel game you were playing, because that's the only thing that could possibly make sense at this point... 

Fuck.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Maybe you were right. Scratch that, you were right on many counts. And under different circumstances maybe it would have worked. I hate to think about it. I'm sure you hate it more. I'm so sorry. I really am. I don't know how else to say it. It's all so confusing and frustrating.

====

When this is all over, do you wanna just go let loose somewhere with me? Just us? None of your buddies, no boyfriends. Just us? Could we do that? I feel like we had a connection I didn't have with anyone else. I would have never expected to be opening up to you about my anxiety. We need to be friends. We just do. Let's go party and forget that awful place. =p

====

Looks like I had enough anyway! I really hope you find another job for your mother's sake. I leave next Friday and I don't know where you're at in all of this...but don't let them push you around anymore.

----------


## Koalafan

Oh dear god I cant believe you unbanned your account....you're a terrifying person and I still cant get passed the things you did to some close friends of mine

----------


## JustGaara

It's not fair that you take advantage of my kindness by throwing all the work on me. I understand that you have a lot of other work (I do too, welcome to grad school), but if that was the case, why not say so from the beginning? That would have made a lot more sense than *volunteering* to do something, only to end up not doing it, ignoring my texts all day and forcing me to complete your part instead of studying for my exam. 

This situation we're all in is fucked up, but that doesn't mean that you can [BEEP] on me like that. You have one more time before I quit and leave all that [BEEP] on you without a second thought.

----------


## shelbster18

I hate how you go days without talking to me online and then you all of a sudden start talking to me again. =[ We haven't talked since Monday. Are you okay?

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Ugh, this again. Nobody swiped the cards for you so don't complain when you're broke this season. It's not fucking rocket science to live within your means. 

----

Let's make a pact. You quit stressing, and so will I. I've seen, heard, and experienced too many first hand screwed up events to join in when you claim the usual stupid [BEEP] is keeping you awake. I could probably coach you at least somewhat but you don't want to listen.

----------


## Chocolate

Dear customers who [BEEP] about no prices in our store: Yes, we are aware of this problem. You do not have to point it out to me, the cashier, during the week before Christmas. I can't do [BEEP] about it while I ring through your crap and the 20 people behind you who also have a mountain of crap. We're understaffed and you people mess everything up so damn quickly nothing ever stays in the same place for two god damn days. How can we price things when we have to keep cleaning up the messes you've made. You get yourself a shitty job in a retail store like that and you'll see how hard it is. We know it's frustrating but seriously, shut up >_< it's impossible to keep up right now.

----------


## Anteros

My brother is visiting for Christmas, and he brought the puking flu with him.  Great... just great!

Edited: Oops, wrong thread!

----------


## WineKitty

"I hate the way you make me feel special when you feel like it and then disposable at the drop of a hat. I don't think I can keep doing this."  WK says to a long time "friend" (well if I had the guts that is).

----------


## Koalafan

Thanks for ditching me halfway through our conversation is to go talk to someone else. =\

----------


## Hannahstrange

I really wish you wouldn't get back together with your old boyfriend especially on the same day you broke up with your last. I still remember how many times he made you cry and disappointed you.. and I kind of miss hanging out with you like we use to now all you ever do is talk to your boyfriend.

 ::

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Does this cat have issues because of your crazy ex? Or was it something before you adopted her? If what you told me is true, it makes sense. That's just awful. What an awful person.  ::\:

----------


## Antidote

The four of you are disgusting, despicable, perverted exhibitionists. Shoveling your sex lives in everyone's face so you can get off on it later. Do you not realise everyone finds you utterly repulsive? Are you really that imbedded in your narcissism you've lost touch with the reality of your public image? You're all weak of character and grotesque. Even the sight of your faces make me want to gag.

----------


## onawheel

"oh how is that maturity thing working out for yo.. oh wait... nvm". 

lols ...maybe....ok not.. but I wish despite it straddling the border of immaturity itself.

----------


## jsgt

Stop invading my damn privacy!! Just because your life's an open book doesn't mean mine is! You've shown me total disrespect and I've thought about cutting you out of my life. How's that sound? If I said all this to you, I know exactly what you'd say. "Awww, it's not that bad" Yes it is! Fuck, I was so pissed off and knowing how you'd react pissed me off even more. You cause me so much grief, you just don't know it.  ::  <-that smiley sucks, where's the pissed off smiley?

----------


## JustGaara

I hope you like me.

----------


## colleen

Shut up

----------


## Chantellabella

I think telling my kids to never mention my name is immature and insecure. You may not want me to exist, but my kids want me to............ so deal with it!!

----------


## Coffee

You're so rude and I miss you.

----------


## JustGaara

> I hope you like me.



I feel like I don't give a [BEEP] about anything anymore. I really don't care as long as you keep smiling at me the way you do when I say something (stupid) that you think is funny. I think you're fucking amazing.

----------


## Demerzel

F U

----------


## Antidote

I prefer you because even though you make mistakes with me, you at least care. It's better than someone who feels compelled to always do the 'right' thing, but deep down they down give a damn about you more than a civilian in the street.

----------


## Flower Child

I wish you could hear the cries of my soul.

----------


## Sagan

I would commit suicide using helium and an exit bag. But I stick around so you do not suffer.

----------


## JustGaara

You make my heart smile. Please don't hurt me. (I couldn't take it if you did.)

----------


## rodeoanalysis

⁮

----------


## Leary

Sometimes I feel like I don't register as someone of very immediate importance to you. I don't feel like I'm much of a priority. This is why I've been able to justify some of the really shitty things I have done. I won't tell you this because I already come off as needy and insecure.

----------


## shelbster18

I still can't stop thinking about how you said you'd want to marry me one day. You drive me crazy. :3 We've gotten to know each other a lot over the past 6 months now. I wish I could meet you. *le sigh*

----------


## L

You keep me from feeling lonely and make life worth living - I will not tell you this as I couldn't put that pressure on you.

----------


## Koalafan

I want to give you a big giant koala hug  :Hug:

----------


## shelbster18

Okay, I get it now. You're using stupid excuses not to talk to me anymore. Even when I tell you about my bad days, you still want to do this to me? Really? What's your problem? You're just a waste of time to even talk to anymore. And you act like everything is all fine and dandy when it's clear that the tones in my messages are angry and upset. It makes me not trust you, especially since you implied you'd cheat on me with another girl if you were with me. Good going.

----------


## shelbster18

I thought you were going to bed two hours earlier? What happened with that? You're online and you won't talk to me. You didn't come on the past couple of days. And now you're on and it's past your "bedtime". Hmmm, I wonder what that could mean. Oh, I know. You just don't want to talk to me because I've become annoying. I see.

----------


## Member11

...

----------


## Marleywhite

::

----------


## shelbster18

Don't you dare fucking tell me that I should get out there and talk to people instead of talking to people online. I'm tired of hearing all this crap about how I should meet people off of the Internet. People on the Internet are real people, too. That's like saying I'm not real and that hurts. That's just fucking stupid. I don't want to hear it. I don't need friends. People suck. It's that simple.

----------


## Chantellabella

To the first therapist who screwed up my life.

It's bad enough that you screwed up my life. But because of that screw up, it effected my children's lives.

I went to you to get help and you did that to me!!!!???????

I would love to travel where you live now and physically wipe that smile off your face. 

You don't deserve happiness. You need to apologize. 

And I know you won't. Because the last time I confronted you, you made excuses. It was "what you had to do." Bullshit! 

You had to screw up my life? You had to screw up my kid's lives? 

I know I can't change the past. But I can be very pissed about it. 

Yeah, I'm pissed.

----------


## Chocolate

> Don't you dare fucking tell me that I should get out there and talk to people instead of talking to people online. I'm tired of hearing all this crap about how I should meet people off of the Internet. People on the Internet are real people, too. That's like saying I'm not real and that hurts. That's just fucking stupid. I don't want to hear it. I don't need friends. People suck. It's that simple.



This is something that kind of makes me angry too. When people say "online friends or IRL friends?" Just because it's online doesn't mean they're not "real life" friends. Anyways, feel better.

----------


## shelbster18

> This is something that kind of makes me angry too. When people say "online friends or IRL friends?" Just because it's online doesn't mean they're not "real life" friends. Anyways, feel better.



Thank you. That's exactly what I needed to hear from someone. I've heard it said plenty of times and I never understood it. When someone says that you should get out there and meet people in real life, that's like saying to just abandon people online because they're not real and actually meet people who are real. I thought we were supposed to be nice and care for people, not drop them and move on. I care about people I talk to online and try to be one of the best friends I can be to them. I'm serious about my online friendships.

----------


## colleen

Would you like to go out with me?

----------


## James

Uhhhmmm....are you really that arrogant? Is it possible to love yourself that much?? Full-of-yourself much? You never cease to amaze...

----------


## Tinkerbell

Why couldn't you trust me?  Now it's gone.

----------


## Otherside

I'm sorry.

No really, I am. I'm sorry. To who? Everyone I know really. I guess I should make a list...or just post this on Facebook or somewhere. Someones bound to read this and understand.

I'm not well, you see. I'm not coping. It probably looks like I am, but I'm not. I act. And it's getting harder and harder to do normal things each day. I'm not on the right meds and nobody is listening. This is just making me irritated as heck and totally out of it. I wouldn't expect you to understand at all. You're not like me. 

So firstly...guess I'm sorry for being a bit of [BEEP] to you. And now you won't talk to me. You weren't perfect either, you're not exactly all innocent here and I'm to blame for everything. You never realised why what you were doing was wrong. So I'm sorry, Zombie. I don't know if I particularly want to talk to you much, but yeah. Sorry for my part in all this.

Next person...sorry for being [BEEP] when paranoid. I'll try not to go crazy on you again. I'm not idea where all these things come from, but I keep thinking you're all against me, my brain keeps telling me you all are. And when that happens, there's no reasoning with it. I hate it. I seriously hate my brain right now. 

And to my parents, my sister, my grandfather...Sorry you have to put up with me and this shit.  ::

----------


## JaneDoe

I'm sorry I ever set that status. But only because of the negativity I got directed at me because of it. I totally stand by what I said.

----------


## James

Finally....this is coming to an end. Very soon.

I wonder:

Who you will argue with until the wee hours of the morning
Who will you kick when they're down
Who will you make fun of, for not wanting to go out with your stupid redneck friends

Good luck, and good riddance sweetheart

----------


## compulsive

Its nice to know how little you care about me.

----------


## GunnyHighway

You. Me. Cuddles. Now.

----------


## Otherside

Seriously? You're telling me my issues don't exist? [BEEP] off. Oh, and BTW, you brought this on yourself. You wonder why people treat you like shit, it's because you treat them like shit. 

And yes, I probably have it worse than you right now. And no, I am not going to be happy that "at least I am happy sometimes and not just continuously depressed". I'm _bipolar_, sorry that I don't think that's some sort of blessing. That's bullshit.

And BTW, none of this was my fault. I already said that. Expecting an apology from me for every little thing that apparently pissed you off got you nowhere, did it? You're not over this. I just wanna laugh...seems I came out on top here. You just can't get over the fact that we had an argument and feel out and so you're gonna skip college to avoid me cos it's not awkward for you to cope with being in the same room as me...and no, I'm not altering my life to make it more comfortable for you. You got yourself into this mess. Deal with it yourself. I don't actually give much of a damn about you, really...

I wonder, all those people you moaned about who apparently bitched about you and bullied you and outcasted you...call me mean, but did you piss them off first or what???

----------


## Demerzel

Farewell

----------


## Coffee

Is it really really necessary for you to pop back into my life only to ignore me again? Please just be consistent and stop fucking with my mind. I would've preferred for you to just continue ignoring me rather than trying to be kind or whatever and then just turning mean again. I'm trying so hard to keep you on the back burner because my priorities have shifted, as they should. This is more difficult than I thought, though. I need a kick or a slap to get me back to strength.

----------


## Meadowlark

Prepare to face my wrath!  muhahaha   :fight:

----------


## Otherside

Can I put something on here I plan to say in the future but probably won't?

WHY CAN'T EVERYONE JUST BACK OFF FOR TEN SECONDS!!!! ARGH!!! LEAVE ME ALONE!!!

----------


## James

Uhhhmmm....really? You're serious? I pick up the kids this evening for my visitation, and I ask you if they packed warm clothes, and you're response is "I have no idea, they just threw whatever into their duffle bags, I don't care"

Really? My god woman you are pathetic. You stoop to a new low every fucking time I see you.

I wonder if the kids are embarassed sometimes to have you as their mother. Seriously. 

I wonder if you still go out partying until 4am with guys half your age. And I wonder if you leave them home alone when you do that....

----------


## shelbster18

Man, I'm so glad I'm over you. I can tell you really were just using me because right when I tell you that I'm actually dating a nice guy and that I want to be with him, you tell me that you're taking a fucking break from online for a week to get your health in check. I noticed that it wasn't even a week break. It was only five days. Then, when you come back online, you don't even talk to me. So, it's like now that you know I'm seeing a guy, you're going to quit talking to me. Is that how it's going to be? Just because I'm seeing a guy now doesn't mean I don't want to talk to you. I'd still like to be able to talk to you as a friend. It's almost like you and me were in this open relationship. I would tell you every time that I was talking to another guy but then you go and lie to me and tell me you were really talking to another girl when you told me you were doing something else. If I can tell you about the guys I'm talking to, you can tell me about the girls you're talking to. Anyways, we're done. So, I don't need that pressure from you.

----------


## Coffee

You look happy. You aren't really speaking to me lol, but you look happy, so that makes it ok. I can deal with that. Just stay happy and I can deal with this, because at least now I know your life is going in a positive direction. So I'm good with that. Just stay happy.

----------


## shelbster18

Damn, that picture of you is sexy. I can't stop looking at it. Right when I say I'm over you, too.  :Ninja:

----------


## Trendsetter

That's fine, I no longer needed your company. Your negativity does nothing but bring me down, and is detrimental to my progress....we just seem too much like polar opposites. Even though we've both had hard times when others would screw us over, you still hate people while I believe in people. Just lighten up, it doesn't have to be this way. It seems like nothing I do can ever help you out, and I don't have to waste my energy on you any longer. But I do wish you good luck and good fortune in whatever you achieve, anyway.

----------


## JustGaara

I wonder wtf you see in my ugly, weird self.

----------


## L

> I wonder wtf you see in my ugly, weird self.



Maybe they like weird

----------


## WintersTale

I'm tired of suffering from depression because I am lonely. What kind of hell is this? I desire having people in my life, but I have people running from me...all because of my depression and anxiety disorders, which I can't control!

I have to say it makes me a better and stronger person than those people, though. If they went through the social isolation I have to go through, they would go nuts. At least I have my hobbies to fall back on.

----------


## Tinkerbell

SUCK IT UP, I have enough of my own problems - I can't carry yours too.

----------


## Antidote

You're narrowing down my world. I wish you'd just disappear like the other one.

----------


## metamorphosis

I hear you loud and clear. All your senses are keyed and honed!

----------


## JustGaara

P and D, I am super [BEEP] and S is my girlfriend.

----------


## Air Caterpillar

I never learn my lesson with you. You're a jerk.

----------


## WintersTale

Why do you think I'm weird? Is it because you want to be me?

Get a clue, fool. I don't like the way you treat me, and I'm sick of being treated badly. I can't wait until three weeks from now, when I never see you again.

----------


## James

I will never understand why you left the way that you did. Never.   I really don't know if I'm ever going to be able to forgive you.   And I'm always, forever going to be screwed up because of what you did.   Me, and your kids....we're going to be asking ourselves the same questions years from now.   And there will never be any answers.     Why???????????

----------


## Antidote

Stop pacing. You're making me nervous.

----------


## shelbster18

To girl from my high school on FB:

Quit fishing for compliments fucking bitch. You say you want to look like those girls on Tumblr. You're just fake and I don't see why anyone gives a [BEEP] about you. Obviously, you think you're hot. You just want to fish for compliments. That makes you unattractive in my eyes.

----------


## Otherside

Yes, I have changed. I got ill. No, I couldn't help it. There's no "control" or whatever. I can't just accept what happened when I got hypomanic back in July for that first time. When I'm hypomanic, I'm hardly gonna give a damn about consequences of my actions, and I'm just gonna do things because I feel so good and powerful and as if nothing can get in my way. I'm sorry I had a go at you, but you don't know what hypomania is like. It also hasn't just been you that I've lost it with, as you seem to think. I can barely remember what happened. With my mood flipping up and down like that all the time, I began to forget what was happening. I can only vaguely remember saying what I said, but it's as if it wasn't me. It feels as though I have two personalities at times...depressed me, and hypomanic me. They are so, so different, it's insane.

You don't know what I'm going through right now. I'm struggling on my meds and they have side effects that I don't like much. Everyone seemed to listen to you, they didn't listen to me. I was having the usual [BEEP] people have, apparently. I wish I had what you had. Not saying it's easy...but anything is better than having mood swings.

No offence or anything, but I'm not well. That's why I can't talk to you, or why I can't just deal with things. I know we spoke. I'm glad we got some things clear and I'm glad I found out why you were ignoring me. No, I'm not okay with that. Why should I be? I was having an epically [BEEP] time and you suddenly decided to ignore me. If you were expecting me to be not pissed off when you told them that I'd OD'ed and it could happen again, then that's kinda a naive view to have. I can barely remember texting you "Goodbye" but it was hardly just you who received that. I got lucky, mate. I OD'ed on Propranolol to the point I was hearing voices and feeling as if I wasn't real, as if I was asleep and dreaming or dead or something...even pinching myself, biting myself to try and work out if I was alive or not felt distant...I was scared. Scared of what was gonna happen, but too scared to call for an ambulance.

I got lucky. I'm sure you worked out what happened back in December. And no, we're not going to talk about it. Not sure I particularly wanna talk to you much about BP anyways...you wouldn't get it, you really wouldn't. I almost don't wanna get well because I'll kill the hypomania...but the hypomania is what fuels the depression and the suicidal urges and what wrecks my life and makes me into something I'm not. Contary to what you believe, I am not usually an aggresive bitch. I don't just have a go at people randomly. That's what hypomania does.

I know you're 18 soon. Wonder if you'll still get the help you were getting when you're an adult. Last I checked, AMHS didn't do much for people like you. Yes, I know what you. I'd cut you some slack, but you didn't really cut me any back in October. And I was having a really [BEEP] time.

So hmm...don't wanna talk to you much, really. I don't know if we can fix this, not sure if I want to. I was really unwell in October and you weren't there for me. You did worse, you just ditched me without any explanation and refused to acknowledge my existance. I don't hate you, if that's what your wondering. But we can't be friends and talk to way we used to be. Sorry.

----------


## VickieKitties

I'm over it, leave me alone.

----------


## Antidote

You will never change. It makes me sad watching your repeated, shallow attempts. Wondering when you'll see how shallow they are yourself. You're so predictable.

----------


## The Wanderer

I wish you would message me sometime, I miss talking to you.  But I'm too shy to message you..

----------


## mightypillow

You stole my seat today. I like your glasses.

----------


## The Wanderer

Thanks for not answering my text before. I won't even bother anymore

----------


## Koalafan

I miss you so damn much  ::(:

----------


## life

why are you such an arsehole  ::(:

----------


## Chantellabella

I thought you saw how I changed, but obviously you have me in some box and judge me by that. I know I have to consider the source. It just hurts. It really does. And seriously? I was just upset. Isn't that a normal emotion? I guess you wouldn't know. You're so much of a control freak that you even keep a tight rein on your own emotions. Maybe I should feel sorry for you rather than be angry and hurt. At least I'm human. Not sure if you are presently.

----------


## Antidote

You're a piece of shit. Running the place like a dictator. Censoring people. I hope one day everyone betrays you and everything collapses in your face.

----------


## Meadowlark

I blow my nose in your general direction.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Congrats on running away from me yet again. It's not like I even said a word to you.

----------


## Chantellabella

If I get this other gig, I just want to say that if it wasn't for your insecurity and jealousy, I would have not wasted the last 5 years of my life. I could have run up mountains if you didn't feel the sick need to keep me down. I will not let you do it again. EVER!

----------


## Antidote

I won. Because you can't handle life. I don't even know how you're still alive.

----------


## L

I'm sorry, I can't go to the party I am too afraid of being left on my own.....

----------


## shelbster18

The main reason why I quit dating that guy was because I'm still attached to you. And then, a few days after you tell me about this other girl you said you've fallen in love with online. And I'm pissed. What's wrong with me? I don't know if it's because I'm jealous or what. There's clearly something wrong with me. It bothers me. It's hard to get unattached from a completely understanding person like you. I'm sure this will cause me to never be in a relationship. I'm such a stupid [BEEP]! You hide your friend list on FB and go on FB more. Yes, that's me being a stalker. You hate me and I'm just a gullible piece of shit.

----------


## Antidote

You look terrible. :/

----------


## shelbster18

It's funny that I quit dating that one guy mainly because I'm attached to you. Well, I was attached to you. I just don't think I could be with another guy if I'm attached to you and I've actually become unattached from you these past few days and don't really feel like talking to you. The thing that really sucks is that once I quit talking to him after a week, you tell me that you're going to get a job. Oh lovely. You just like to ruin everything. If you told me sooner, I wouldn't have quit talking to that guy because I know I would become unattached from you once you get a job. If you told me while I was still dating, then I'd be able to move on from you and wouldn't have messed things up with him. I honestly am not that happy that you have a job. You've pissed me off. Congratulations. I hope your job treats you well and you end up happier than me and quit talking to me. Thanks a lot. If that isn't fucking things up, then I don't know what is. I'm so messed up.

----------


## L

I don't care about doing the best....I do care about doing my best - lay off when you think I didn't achieve high enough even if I am happy with my result.

----------


## James

This is sick and twisted.  I really don't think that I'm ever going to get over you.  You know, I've got you up on this pedastal, like I worship you.  Even after what you did.  Even after you left me in the cruelest, most heartless way possible.  I think that I'll forever be comparing every woman I ever know to you.

That is so, so unfair to me.  But I wouldn't have it any other way.

----------


## Arthur Dent

Why you do this to yourself, seems like you don't give a damn about me being here willing to help. Or may be I just feel lonely and I'm being completely selfish

----------


## mightypillow

I'm probably never going to tell you the truth even though I think about what could come out of it all the time. I guess my thoughts are better than nothing.

----------


## Antidote

I can't believe you're after a 16 year old now.  ::

----------


## Yossarian

Let me know if you dump your boyfriend.

----------


## Arthur Dent

I just had to delete you, couldn't stand anymore the frustration of seeing you there, wondering why do you even go there if you won't talk.

----------


## Chantellabella

Will you please just get another job so I can move into your spot?? You're like a dead brick in my way. I know you'll never advance, so I can't go up with you there.

----------


## compulsive

.

----------


## Chieve

i wish we could be more sometimes

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I don't know why you keep appearing in my dreams. I hate you. Go away.

----------


## Antidote

I can't believe they didn't reply.

----------


## Ont Mon

Come baaaackkk  :argh:

----------


## ev0ker

You have to go. I can't stop my farts today.  :shrug:

----------


## L

Hi - when I see you next please don't freak the [BEEP] out

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Seriously, if you want to stop being mis-quoted, find a way to actually talk to one another instead of going through me. It's much easier, I promise.

----------


## compulsive

Im not just shy ,I have social anxiety disorder.
Its really difficult for me to go up and talk to people like you do.

----------


## Chantellabella

I'm trying. I'm really trying.

----------


## compulsive

Not sure how you saw through my lie, that excuse usually works. Yes I also have social anxiety disorder. However the full truth is a red pill you don't want to swallow. So im keeping it a secret.

----------


## VickieKitties

It's possible that I may have misjudged you, harsh and premature; it's likely that it was still an accurate judgement.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I wish you weren't in denial of your anxiety so we could have a conversation about it without you contradicting yourself over and over again.

----------


## James

I really miss you. You were my best, and only friend. I don't think I'll ever understand why you left the way you did.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I really miss you. You were my best, and only friend. I don't think I'll ever understand why you left the way you did.



 :Hug:  

I know you're hurting, James. Anniversaries in grief can be rough. I'm sorry.

----------


## Antidote

Narelle - you can go to hell. 

(If someone on here has this name, don't worry this is not for you. It's aimed at some stupid c*nt, job related, she'll never see this).

----------


## Coffee

Stop over-sharing, especially when you know it's going to hurt somebody.

----------


## mightypillow

I wasn't lying when I said I was never going to call. I guess it will be more obvious to you when I see you again. Everything I've told you was the truth.

----------


## Coffee

Awesome so I'm supposed to be there when you need me but when I need you, you just ignore me? [BEEP] you. This always happens.

----------


## Leary

I'm just really awkward and shy when I talk to you. I'm not this dull.

----------


## VickieKitties

I really wish I could spend today with you.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Are you seriously going to make me the third wheel this weekend? What I had in mind was not watching you two being all cutesy while pretending it doesn't make me both highly jealous and kind of sick. Then again I'd sooner be the third wheel than have you invite some dude I've never met. I don't prefer to make first impressions while makeup-free and bikini-clad. I hate my body. [BEEP] the beach, let's just go get drinks!

----------


## merc

I'm really going to miss you. I'm sorry that I wasn't able to let you know.

----------


## Antidote

Just leave.

----------


## compulsive

Every time I see someone that looks like you it makes me feel sick. I  really wish I would beat the [BEEP] out of you, like you deserve. You  never ever even felt sorry for what you did to me. You stupid cow. You  made me feel ashamed for what you did to me for years and years. Why  should you get to be happy when you're a horrible person? No you don't  get to think omg ive like changed now. How could you fucking do that to  me? As a human being how could you? You pretended to be my friend so you  could use me, manipulate me, threaten me for your own purpose. 

You chose me because I was weak. You even fucking told me this. Do you have any sense of shame for what you did? 

No, you don't because you're just a using lying manipulative [BEEP]!

----------


## Otherside

So what happens when I'm in an episode in my effing fault? Jeezo, that makes me feel a lot better. Do you never think what it's like for me to come back to reality and realize I sent a message at three in the morning and I can barely remember doing it? Or that I posted an angry facebook status on an impulse and can't remember doing that either? Do you really think I just go "Hey, lets get on with life"? But no. I get to feel bad about it, so depressed that I hide away from the world, suicidal, guilty, embarressed...and that I have to admit to people that I have memory problems right now and get stared at with disbelief because out in the real world I seem somewhat fucking normal? Mate, you haven't got a clue! I don't leave the house much at the moment, I'm not doing much and the excitement of this week would be the appointment I have with my therapist tomorrow. _That_ is when you know you really have nothing to do, and no life to speak of.

And you go on about how I sent horrible messages to you. And yet you tried to kill me. You were sane and fully in control. How could I ever expect you to understand? I even tried to explain the fact that I sometimes think I'm hearing other peoples thoughts. That this is getting worse, and not better. I know you don't trust me and to be quite frank, I don't trust you. I try and keep bipolar a secret, but the majority of people I know know anyways. I almost don't see the point of keeping it a secret. Do you have any idea how hard it is to act fucking normal some days? How hard it is to not walk along the street, leap onto someone cars and start jumping from car to car laughing as you go...might not seem like much, but trust me. The majority of people I've seen day in day out will notice that I'm, as they say "Up and down". 

Ironically, someone once said "It's like your bipolar!". 

No [BEEP] Sherlock.

----------


## Member11

I wish I was with you now.

----------


## Sagan

[BEEP] off and leave me alone!!!!

----------


## Chantellabella

Earth ............................


Can you slack off for awhile? I can only handle so much shit.

----------


## VickieKitties

> [BEEP] off and leave me alone!!!!



Aww, okay~  :c

B-but I baked you cuppycakes.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Get outta my head!

----------


## compulsive

I hate liars

----------


## life

why did you change the rules of the friendship and expect me to be happy, im not needy, i just liked our friendship how it was, you created the distance, we are now no longer friends,(i know it took me a while to realise it) oh right you want a chat and to talk about your problems, you never ask about me, i will miss you  ::(:  my friendship is a valuable gift, goodbye i miss you

----------


## Otherside

I'm sorry. Truly, I am. And I don't know how to say it or how to get it across that I truly am sorry.

----------


## compulsive

I don't want to be like you.

----------


## WintersTale

So you walk out of my life, ignore my posts on Facebook, and basically pretend that you never knew me? We have known each other since we were teenagers! I know your kids. Your kids also are prepared to just walk out of my life, despite me being there for each one since they were in diapers. 

I can't pretend that it isn't a relief to have you out of my house, but it is painful to realize you never cared.

----------


## Chantellabella

You know, dear ex-husband, if you bothered to grow up, we could have an amicable relationship where our children could have us both at our grandkid's birthday party. Why are you making them choose once again? Your stupidity is hurting them because you set up where they have to choose. Why don't you let our kids have both parents and a stepmother. I don't care if we're divorced. I threw you out. You're married to her. So why does it matter that we are both at our granddaughter's 12th birthday party? She may not be with us many years and well, I don't want to miss a part of it. Why is it so important that I not be there? What harm does it do? What? I've already proven that I like your new wife. I've been more than amicable. Is it jealousy? What is it? Like my therapist said............you could no longer hurt me so you go after the one thing that you know hurts..............trying to shut me out of the family. Nice going. Does that make you happy?

----------


## compulsive

When I saw your FB a while ago talking about a mother, thinking about it now its quite ironic. You would not want someone to do to your kid, what you did to me. The fact you invited me as a friend, I think it was a few years ago was quite insulting. Its as if you thought you could message me and say "hey remember when I befriended you to molest you?" "im sorry, forgive me pls?"

----------


## GunnyHighway

I don't know what I did wrong to you. I'm sorry for whatever it was though. I'll still be here that weekend...but I have a feeling that you don't want that anymore.

----------


## Kirsebaer

Why do you ignore me? Is it your SA or you just find me uninteresting?

----------


## merc

Why do you have to be so in control of everyone, we may be idiots but not complete idiots. It's very annoying.

----------


## WineKitty

I am so mad I could just kill......this isn't what I signed up for and I don't like being taken advantage of!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## compulsive

I'm selfish and I don't care about anyone or anything. Everything I do is because I want to avoid or because I have to. I constantly forget about other people and stop talking to them. Ive tried for years to change, but its part of my personality, not a habit. It goes on and off, but it always comes back. I will never change because that's not an anxiety disorder, I'm just broken.

----------


## CeCe

I don't like you like that other girl. I'm going to have to keep distant from you only for that sole reason. Feelings suck. I miss talking to you :/

----------


## Kirsebaer

To my sister's husband = I'm so pissed at you right now. F*ck you, Thomas!  I'm glad you're an ocean away from me so I don't have to look at your face any time soon! How could you do that to me? You have no right to go around telling people about my personal life! If my homophobic family members find out I'm a lesbian, it's all your fucking fault! I'm not ready to deal with this [BEEP] right now, my life is already shitty enough the way it is! So f*ck you for outing me without my consent! Bigmouthed idiot!

* off to take a Klonopin to calm the f*** down and hopefully sleep.

----------


## Chantellabella

Ok. I hope you took my apology and you're not planning on firing me. I know there's a ton of people out there who can do what I do and I really need my job to keep my house and cats. I know I'll live if I have to sell my house and put down my furry babies, but can you just be open minded here? I spoke out of fear, frustration and a lot of ADD medicine. I told you I was sorry and overstepped my boundaries. I want you to understand. But I also want you to remember that there is a reason why I am afraid of her. She is verbally abusive. Just don't forget that part, ok?

----------


## VickieKitties

There's a reason I deleted your number, kindly stop fucking with my head.

----------


## Sagan

You need to try and find a job! I can't help support the both of us on my meager income.

----------


## Misssy

I want you all to know that I am not telling you anything unless I want to--and then I will....but not until then. Shrug, actually nothing comes to my mind, what I want people to know but that I wouldn't say...there are lots of things I DON'T want people to know about me....like I almost always feel like I don't matter at all. I feel like I am always hiding something, never just living freely and it's kind of tiring, it feels fake...but then I look around me, at my co-workers etc, and most of them I don't respect...they are all full of garbage and bs. That is what I wish I could tell them...that I'm not buying their sale's pitch...even if it looks like I am half way trying to play along....wow I am just rambling. I feel like life is always pressuring me to be something.

----------


## Kirsebaer

I hope I'll hear from you soon!

----------


## Kirsebaer

To a member here on AxS: I've always noticed your posts on SAS and thought that you have such a cool personality. And I love your sense of humor too  ::D:  Wish I knew you in real life so we could hang out  ::

----------


## L

I want to tell my boyfriend that I have been suicidal in the past, more than once. I am not now but I want to be able to tell him if it happens again, so I can lean on him and use his support. It can happen when I am very very stressed and I have a very very very stressful year ahead of me.

----------


## VickieKitties

I wish I never had to speak to you again.

----------


## mightypillow

You don't seem like you lately.

----------


## Kirsebaer

To my brother and his wife: You guys need to chill the hell out and stop being so jealous of each other. It makes me cringe. Not every guy she talks to wants to jump her bones and not every girl that crosses his way wants to get into his pants. JUST CHILL, PEOPLE! <3

----------


## ev0ker

> I wish I never had to speak to you again.



here i am thinking im your dreamteamate ::

----------


## fordgurl_87

Now that you realize all those mean things I said were true, I wish you would go away and just quit fucking with my head.  I don't want you in my life, so go get over it elsewhere so I can move on.

----------


## L

Did you ever thing that what you were doing was wrong

----------


## Kirsebaer

You've become the most arrogant, conceited person I've ever met. The stuff you write on your FB disgusts me and the fact that you have so many ass-kissers makes me lose the little faith I still have on humanity. What the hell happened to that nice girl who used to be my best friend when we were teens?

----------


## Chantellabella

You are a [BEEP]!!!!
You blame everyone for your own stupidity!
It takes one to know one, you power hungry jackass!
You can't even hear yourself!!

Liar!!!!!!!!!
Stupid fucking liar!!!
But yet, you call me a liar????!!! Really???!!!
There's that "takes one to accuse one" again. 
You are the worst human being I have ever encountered on this planet. 
How dare you even exist on this planet. 
How dare you even bother to wake up in the morning.
How dare you even speak to me.
I want you out of my life.
I want you gone.
I want to never lay eyes on your sorry puss angry face again!

Ever!!!

The worst part?? I have weak people who can't keep promises. So what happens? I have to defend myself. I have to stand up to you because nobody above me has the balls to do it. 

I would love to jump you in a dark alley and beat the [BEEP] outta you. Beat you so hard that you won't ever be able to talk again. Then I would paint a fucking smile on your face like some insane puppet. 

I hate you.

----------


## Chantellabella

Oh I'm not afraid to say it. 

It really sucks that people have to put others down in order to make themselves feel better. Like my boss and other people I know. My ex did this also. 

Really?? Really? Do you have to feel superior in order to make yourself feel better? 


That's just sad.

----------


## L

What about what she did to me  ::(:  I know you dont believe it true and it hurts, you are pretty selfish

----------


## Arcadia

I wish you cared.

----------


## Chantellabella

Well, supervisors.................are you going to do something? Or do we just do the same lame thing until I get tired and quit?

----------


## Chantellabella

Thank you for hurting me. It feels really good to know that the last year and a half of a friendship was just a joke? I just love being tossed aside like garbage. I'm so glad I could help you feel superior and justified. Glad I could help. 

I didn't deserve this. I really didn't. What hurts is that I really thought we were friends. Guess I was wrong.


Goodbye.

----------


## Antidote

You're a stupid fcking bitch. People like you are the reason why this world is such a nasty, shitty place to be. You're useless at caring or having empathy. You're just a facade and a lying sack of shit. A selfish, judgmental prick who puts your comfort first at the expense of helping others out. You don't even make an effort. God you make me sick. I hope you are punished for this somehow. I hope one day you are fcked up and in need of help and I will do the EXACT same thing to you. You deserve it.

*This is not aimed at anyone on this forum*

----------


## life

thankyou, my life is much better with you in it, thanks for making the effort and forgiving me

----------


## VickieKitties

I want to make you a birthday cake!  ::):  With lemon flavored icing, Obv.

----------


## Arcadia

lol didn't take you long.

----------


## VickieKitties

Get the hell over it, you're such a pussy.

----------


## Chantellabella

It would have been nice if I had "professional" people to work with. I guess that was asking too much, huh?

----------


## GunnyHighway

Seems I fucked up talking with you a while ago, _again_. I just need to keep my mouth shut from now on. Hopefully everything's alright with you two...

Guess I should just take the hint and realize that this is probably a goodbye for good situation.

----------


## Total Eclipse

I really dislike you >_>

----------


## Misssy

"that one right there, lock her up in the torture chamber and let her rot".... @ "my mother" and pretty much everybody else who ever pissed me off

----------


## VickieKitties

C'mon~ :}

----------


## Arcadia

I miss you.  I don't want there to be tension or confusion between us.  I don't want to lose you as part of my life.

----------


## VickieKitties

Take me with you  ::(:

----------


## Member11

I'm so glad I don't have to deal with you anymore.

----------


## Total Eclipse

I miss Talking 2 you :/

----------


## Koalafan

> I miss Talking 2 you :/



 :bopa:

----------


## VickieKitties

Not that I'm afraid to say it, but I guess I'll keep all my shitty, rude comments to myself.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Holy attention whore.

----------


## Chantellabella

Why? 

Why are you so mean and nasty and such bullies? 

Just why?

Jealousy?

Ignorance?

Misery loves company?

It breaks my heart to leave those kids. It breaks my heart to sell my house. It breaks my heart to put down my cats.

Just once I wish somebody else's heart would break for a change.  ::(:

----------


## VickieKitties

Thanks for the saving throw, when you cast cure 3 it makes me happy as a cat gif.

----------


## VickieKitties

It takes one to know one. :}

----------


## Total Eclipse

To all those people (female and male... who are older and still want to act like a teenager~)

I find you very annoying. The fact you don't care about anyone's feelings but want a quick high fix from people to boost your egotistic, narcissistic over angled pictured goody self to flaunt something that isn't very attractive (sorta saggy, too) Will you ever get out of fantasy land and grow up? You aren't a kid anymore.  :;):

----------


## L

I half told him this was annoying me and I plan to fully let him know because it really does upset me

I would rally like to join you on a night out but every time you ask you follow it by "but you might have to..........." it makes me feel like a charity case - so no I will not go on a night out with you!

----------


## VickieKitties

> To all those people (female and male... who are older and still want to act like a teenager~)
> 
> I find you very annoying. The fact you don't care about anyone's feelings but want a quick high fix from people to boost your egotistic, narcissistic over angled pictured goody self to flaunt something that isn't very attractive (sorta saggy, too) Will you ever get out of fantasy land and grow up? You aren't a kid anymore.



 Do you always over analyze this much? Yeah, that's what happens when you lose 100 lbs.

----------


## Total Eclipse

[QUOTE=VickieKitties;303969]Do you always over analyze this much? Yeah, that's what happens when you lose 100 lbs.[E'er/QUOTE]

No not really but this person... just thinks they are better then when in reality they are hanging out with way younger not as experienced people... Dressing....like they have a.model body at 30+ I	wouldn't of had an issue with it these selected people didn't also try to,play the age card as."mature".. And making fun of the younger..

----------


## Total Eclipse

3more hours of hell : /

----------


## Koalafan

I think its finally time for me to move on...

----------


## func

I wanna [BEEP] you in the most dirtiest ways possible.

----------


## Member11

I miss you already  ::(:

----------


## Arcadia

To person #1: You're delusional, arrogant and incredibly f****** stupid.

Person #2: You bailed again, shocker.  I understand you're in a relationship, but does he have to come every  time?  Can't you guys do anything without the other?  Not trying to be bitchy, but it'd be nice for just us to hang out.  And it's not cool that you always break plans with us.

Person #3: I'm sorry.

Person #4: Why do you always hurt me?  I have no idea what has gone on, but it's as if you always find a way to reinforce all the horrible things I think about myself.  It hurts more coming from you, because I trusted you and opened up to you a lot more.

----------


## minted

So many people I'd like to say things to.

1. I wish we were closer. I feel like you'd prefer a certain someone else to be your sister, because she's funnier and you have more inside jokes with her. I'm so sad I can't talk to you. 
2. You're so manipulative, why do I feel so guilty around you when you're the one who has done wrong?

3. You're hot and I want to talk to you. (hehe  :Tongue: )

----------


## Member11

Person #1: Will you stop telling me what I should or should not do, or trying to "educate" me, I've been around technology since I was 10 years old, and you think you know more than me and can condescend to me just because you had a computer and Tivo for a few years, and read a few things online. [BEEP] you, if you think you know everything, then don't ask for my help every single day and don't ask for my advice.

Person #2: Same as above. And your computer keeps crashing to a blue screen, because you took it upon yourself to reinstall Windows without a clue on what you are doing. Windows is not like apps that you can install and uninstall with one click. Your computer is crashing to a blue screen because the drivers for the chipset and the graphic card is not installed right. You would know that if you knew what you were doing. I can understand being curious and wanting to learn, and I would of been happy to sit with you and help you through it and tell you about things you might not realise needs doing. But no, you just did it, and now you expect me to clean up your mess. Don't get me wrong, I'll still clean up the mess, but not anytime soon, I have other things and other people more important in my life that should get my time at the moment.

Person #3: You just can't help yourself can you? What you are doing is not normal, get help ASAP.

----------


## L

You really upset me

----------


## Otherside

Fuck. Off.

----------


## James

I did everything I knew how to do, and it wasn't enough.  I'm so, so sorry.

----------


## Marleywhite

Can I have your number?  ::  :hide:

----------


## Chantellabella

Your jealousy really hurt me and the kids at the library. 

My head says you are happy.

My heart says that you are miserable. 


Only God knows his children and what they need. Even you are a child of God. 

But I also know that God will roar for his children. So as I have been taught humility, I have to believe God will teach you that jealousy and acting in that jealousy to hurts others, especially children, is not ok. 

I don't want revenge. I just want you to know how much you hurt me and those children at the library.

----------


## L

Leave me alone

----------


## life

sometimes i just want to scream, enough is enough, [BEEP] u, i hate yr shit, why cant i let u go,  yr not the person u used to be, im beginning to hate u,  please just let me go ffs  ::(:

----------


## Otherside

I can't stay angry at you all forever. But you guys really aren't helping with that right now, and it seems your aim in life is to make life as miserable for me as possible. Congratulations. You suceeded. Now can you please leave me alone?

----------


## Member11

I miss you already  ::(:  </3

----------


## Member11

> Person #2: Same as above. And your computer keeps crashing to a blue screen, because you took it upon yourself to reinstall Windows without a clue on what you are doing. Windows is not like apps that you can install and uninstall with one click. Your computer is crashing to a blue screen because the drivers for the chipset and the graphic card is not installed right. You would know that if you knew what you were doing. I can understand being curious and wanting to learn, and I would of been happy to sit with you and help you through it and tell you about things you might not realise needs doing. But no, you just did it, and now you expect me to clean up your mess. Don't get me wrong, I'll still clean up the mess, but not anytime soon, I have other things and other people more important in my life that should get my time at the moment.



Again, you are condescending, what did I do?!? What made you think that I'm a total idiot and you are the queen of all knowledge? I'm even two years older than you, I've been in this world two years longer than you. WTF. I usually disown people who shows me little to no respect, I'm trying very hard not to do that here, but I can't hold out much longer. Grow the [BEEP] up, and actually understand and accept that you don't know everything and maybe, just maybe there are other people who are more knowable in some areas than you.

----------


## nemmm3

You need to grow up a bit, you can be immature sometimes and it's affecting our friendship.

----------


## ashes

It's been a very long time since I last spoke to you. I miss exchanging long PMs. I hope you're doing well--or ok, at the very least. 

(this has triggered nostalgia; there are many people that I used to talk to--outside of forums--that I don't really even _know_ anymore. it's so weird knowing that people you used to be very close to have moved on with life and are doing other things and have met other people and have more or less forgotten about you. i guess i mean that it just feels weird that they've gone on without me and we're not in each other's lives anymore. so much for forever. /reiterations)

----------


## James

F u c k  y o u.  You aren't worth the effort it takes to hate someone.

----------


## Chantellabella

You'd better not be bad-mouthing me to prospective employers.

I can believe you would do that though because you've broken every other law. 

You would literally be so vindictive that you would try to ruin any chances of me having a job? You could actually sleep at night knowing you ruined my ability to live? You could live with yourself knowing that your vindictiveness would make me homeless? Do you hate me that much? Do you?

----------


## Otherside

I'm so fucking tired of this. Of all of you. Why, for ten seconds, can't you leave me alone? Just back off and give me a break for ten seconds. Because I really need that.

----------


## Hush

fde1aca50886e089fe987d669da64a01.jpg

----------


## h00dz

^ here here!

----------


## James



----------


## Ironman

> Person #1: Will you stop telling me what I should or should not do, or trying to "educate" me, I've been around technology since I was 10 years old, and you think you know more than me and can condescend to me just because you had a computer and Tivo for a few years, and read a few things online. [BEEP] you, if you think you know everything, then don't ask for my help every single day and don't ask for my advice.
> 
> Person #2: Same as above. And your computer keeps crashing to a blue screen, because you took it upon yourself to reinstall Windows without a clue on what you are doing. Windows is not like apps that you can install and uninstall with one click. Your computer is crashing to a blue screen because the drivers for the chipset and the graphic card is not installed right. You would know that if you knew what you were doing. I can understand being curious and wanting to learn, and I would of been happy to sit with you and help you through it and tell you about things you might not realise needs doing. But no, you just did it, and now you expect me to clean up your mess. Don't get me wrong, I'll still clean up the mess, but not anytime soon, I have other things and other people more important in my life that should get my time at the moment.
> 
> Person #3: You just can't help yourself can you? What you are doing is not normal, get help ASAP.



OMG!  I hope I am not any of those!!!  ::

----------


## Ironman

> F u c k  y o u.  You aren't worth the effort it takes to hate someone.



You're from Houston, so I am trying to picture this being said with a Southern accent  ::

----------


## James

> You're from Houston, so I am trying to picture this being said with a Southern accent



Ha ha very funny.  It's not Houstonians that have an accent, it's everybody else.

----------


## orb

Edit: Point made.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Person A)

I really wish I didn't  shut you out and I regret that..... your better off without my friendship.

Person b)

I really wish I could help you more  ::(: 

Person c)

I feel so alone, and at edge with paranoia about everyone and everything.  But _hearing_ this... has somehow made a really miserable week feel a gimps of hope. I echo a bit, too.  And nod in agreeing, whilst also accepting (and respecting) the fact... it is what it has to be, and I have no control over the situation. I also miss talking to you. You weren't just a "robot" and started to feel attachment to you. (in a non creepy friendship way).I'm sorry how things unfolded  ::(:

----------


## Member11

Shove your recommendations up your ass.

----------


## merc

I made a mistake not a huge one, but I'm upset with myself for being stupid.

----------


## life

i love u with all my soul, do u love me *:~)*

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Next time I'm that open and honest with you, it would be super if you put your thoughts into words so I could understand how you feel about the things I'm explaining. The worst part is that looking at you is like looking into a mirror. I know you get it, on the basis of 'takes one to know one', but it irks me that you're still so secretive. As if you don't get it. You probably "get it" more than anyone else and I can't even talk to you about it because you're too busy being in denial to offer me support. I can't keep these things inside like I used to. I'm not afraid to talk about it. It's been detrimental to my health for years. So why are you such a closed book?

----------


## Hush

I refuse to be sucked back into your drama. Glad you're still alive and all, but I cannot handle being friends with you. You made my life hell and I am much happier without you in it. Sorry if that's mean, but it is true. Your constant negativity caused way too much misery and stress.

----------


## merc

I actually miss you, but I can't fix this broken part of me. I've tried...

----------


## Kirsebaer

To my coworkers who try to hook me up with guys: dudes, i'm a lesbian.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I'm sorry I can't properly express how happy I am for you. You'll just have to take my word for it.

----------


## Chantellabella

To those superficial people who just assumed you knew me: 

You didn't know me. 

And yes, I was honest. It hurt. 

But you know what?

I would rather be me with a clear conscience than you stuck in your misery and vengeance any day. It must be very hard living in your skin. Perhaps one day you will see how much your actions hurt me. I've lived long enough to know that it truly does come around eventually.

----------


## Kirsebaer

I barely know you but I really like you  ::):  I wish we lived in the same country/city so we could hang out!

----------


## Demerzel

I know u sharted.

----------


## life

i tried, i love you but all we've done for the last 6 months is argue, i cant go on like this, thursday was the last straw, i miss you, please just let me go, i will never forget you or forget i love you, thankyou for letting me into yr life, i miss you

----------


## missre

I don't know what you want from me. I wish I knew. I wish I had the answer to whatever it is that hurts you so bad, for you to hurt me the way that you do. I have issues and so do you, so why do you focus on mine and not your own? This bothers me so much. You caused me so much anxiety. I have scars from the emotional abuse you give me on a daily basis. The way you make me feel is straining my relationship with my wife. Sometimes I wish I could just disappear rather than causing her more strain because we don't understand each other. Please let the past go. Don't say I'm the reason you can't move on. You say I'm the reason you have such a hard time, this is your own problem. Stop using me as your excuse. Stop talking at me and stop trying to figure me out. The more you try the more I'll shut you out. I am not competing with you when I do things. When I show you something it's because I want your approval.

----------


## Member11

eBay, why u haz problemz?

----------


## GunnyHighway

I wish I could tell you lots of things that, if said in person, would end up with a hand shaped mark on my face, a shot to the stomach, or most likely a knee to the testes.

----------


## Arcadia

It's ok, I understand.  This isn't the first time, I'll deal with it.  I hope in time, you won't be uncomfortable around me, I won't push the issue.  It'd be cool to just hang out though.

----------


## Chloe

I think I'm frightened of my boyfriends dad the few times I have seen him I go extremely quiet (more than I do normally when I meet someone new) and I can be on the borderline of a panic for hours and hours. When he left us (me and my boyfriend) alone and went to bed I had the worst string of panic attacks ever they lasted ten times longer as well. I don't know what's caused it he's a quiet guy and Matty speaks nothing but nice things and his mum (who divorced him) says he's a nice guy he's just a lazy dad.
I don't know if I should tell my boyfriend or not I don't want him to tell his dad or think I'm silly which he probably would at first until he noticed how serious I am. I hardly ever see the guy so should I bring it up or not  I've only met the guy 3 times in 2 years and 10 months  ::\:

----------


## Rawr

> I think I'm frightened of my boyfriends dad the few times I have seen him I go extremely quiet (more than I do normally when I meet someone new) and I can be on the borderline of a panic for hours and hours. When he left us (me and my boyfriend) alone and went to bed I had the worst string of panic attacks ever they lasted ten times longer as well. I don't know what's caused it he's a quiet guy and Matty speaks nothing but nice things and his mum (who divorced him) says he's a nice guy he's just a lazy dad.
> I don't know if I should tell my boyfriend or not I don't want him to tell his dad or think I'm silly which he probably would at first until he noticed how serious I am. I hardly ever see the guy so should I bring it up or not  I've only met the guy 3 times in 2 years and 10 months




I was afraid of my ex's father but I had a reason. The man was 350 pounds & VERY tall. Never smiled & was mean as a rattlesnake. No matter how nice my ex spoke of me he just didn't like me because I wasn't a Christian so he often tried to run me off but being the stubborn woman I am I stood my ground that year & a half of misery. I didn't tell my ex at first that I was afraid of him. He just started to notice after awhile cause I wouldn't look at him nor talk much like I would with his mother. Finally I told him but guess what? He blabbed to his father so from then on he brought it up a lot saying stuff like "Don't be scared of me". That whole family was just UGH though & I later found out my ex was a royal [BEEP] his self anyways.

Your situation sounds different though & y'all have been together longer. He probably wouldn't blab but even if he did his father probably wouldn't make a deal of it. He'd probably try to make you feel less uncomfortable. However things go down I wish you some relief & luck.

----------


## Chloe

2 years and 10 months (3 years in March woop) he always finds it odd and keeps on asking me what's wrong why are you so quiet but I don't think he's picked up, the guys not very talk or big so I don't get It he's never done anything that could set me off and yet as soon as I see him I just go stiff as a board everywhere and in reduced to single word answers half the time. I've asked my boyfriend if his dad likes me because he's hardly ever smiling or he's not very chatty but he likes me apparently. The guys just so quiet and standoffish I honestly don't know what it is  :Ninja:  no Matty wouldn't tell him if I said don't tell him he'd probably try to get me see him or instigate conversations and try and pass it over to me or something.

----------


## Rawr

> 2 years and 10 months (3 years in March woop) he always finds it odd and keeps on asking me what's wrong why are you so quiet but I don't think he's picked up, the guys not very talk or big so I don't get It he's never done anything that could set me off and yet as soon as I see him I just go stiff as a board everywhere and in reduced to single word answers half the time. I've asked my boyfriend if his dad likes me because he's hardly ever smiling or he's not very chatty but he likes me apparently. The guys just so quiet and standoffish I honestly don't know what it is  no Matty wouldn't tell him if I said don't tell him he'd probably try to get me see him or instigate conversations and try and pass it over to me or something.



Being anxious around a partner's parent(s) is pretty common so that alone is pretty much it. You feel like they're judging you in the back of their heads like if you would make a good daughter-in-law for their son or something. Plus feeling anxious around a withdrawn person is common. I've had it happen to me before back when I didn't try to talk to people. They would get a worried expression on their face so I knew that I was making them anxious being so withdrawn.

----------


## Chloe

His dad's a really chilled out guy thing is though with his mother and their partner they're pretty much ready to adopt me they love that I'm so chatty and everything but when I'm with his dad I'm just terrified I don't feel like he's judging me because he's mellowed out and everything something just puts me off idk what it is  :Ninja:

----------


## Rawr

> His dad's a really chilled out guy thing is though with his mother and their partner they're pretty much ready to adopt me they love that I'm so chatty and everything but when I'm with his dad I'm just terrified I don't feel like he's judging me because he's mellowed out and everything something just puts me off idk what it is



Hmmm... Don't know what else to say then other than I believe in time you may adjust a bit.

----------


## Chloe

Well I don't see him that often so I'll just manage

----------


## Koalafan

I dont think I can talk to you anymore =/ (not related to anyone on this site)

----------


## James

Well, I tried to help you but there's only so much a man can do I guess.  Don't know what else I can do.  I've tried everything and now I'm giving up.  Ball is in your court now.    F u c k !

----------


## Chantellabella

Why are you hurting the teens??!! Is it because they remind you of me? Is it because you somehow think in your jealous twisted mind that if the teen program fails, then that means I've failed??!!

 You know what I see? I see the truth finally coming out. You needed me to keep those programs running successfully and your jealousy, hatred and lies are finally biting you in the ass. I wonder if the higher up guy finally sees who was the common denominator for problems. I hear you're treating others the same way you treated me. Surprise surprise. Hasn't anyone told you that what goes around comes around?

Oh and superficial ex-co-worker. The same goes for you. You throw me under the bus and it's gonna come right back at you. And you know what I'm gonna say? "You need to get over it!" Just like you told me.

----------


## GunnyHighway

You.
Me.
No pants.
Lights off.
Let the hands wander.

----------


## Koalafan

Will you be my valentine?  ::$:

----------


## Keddy

I just want somebody to fall in love with me...

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Is somebody gonna attempt to parent over there or what? The only way your kids know how to communicate is through screeching. Have fun when they're teenagers. JFC they are loud.

----------


## Hush

Person #1: Please stop saying that. It makes me feel very uncomfortable.
Person #2: You're awesome...and kind of scary.
Person #3: I still don't like you so stop being so dang creepy.

----------


## Member11

Pillow, I wanna put my head on you.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I am becoming frustrated by your inability to display even a smidgen of actual personality. It feels like watching paint dry would be more mentally stimulating than trying to communicate with you. Â¬_Â¬

----------


## Hush

Seriously? Don't come crying to me later on because I don't care anymore.

----------


## Chloe

Your the most pathetic excuse for a bratty child I've ever know how you can have the audacity to call yourself an adult or even an 18 year old when you interrupt lessons with your pathetic useless comments, make every conversation entirely about you, take your bad day on other people because you got a slap on the back of your wrist for the first time in your perfect life and now your all smug because I'm in the same trouble you were in last year atop being so pathetic grow a pair and start looking after yourself rather than having your ex who you cheated on with your manger who also has a gf buy you whatever you want starting with your car that you can't drive and your insurance which you've screwed off because your a clueless little girl
Not frightened to tell but don't want to bother with all the hassle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lizard

I want to know you better.  (directed at several someones)

Also, am I coming on too strong?

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Is it really that hard to give your sent texts a quick scan for major errors after you send them? Or maybe proofread before you hit send? Nearly every time I receive a text from you, I have to question it because the words don't make any sense.

----------


## L

You are a little boring....I need some excitement

----------


## Sagan

I can no longer give you money. I will not be an enabler to your drug addiction. I know you are homeless and jobless, couch surfing. But Every $50 Or $60 bucks I give to you isn't helping you, but enabling your addiction. I love you, but I can't help you anymore. You need to help your self out. I've given you thousands of dollars over the last year and your still pulling the same crap. I'm the real fool here. Time to grow a spine and say no. When I give you $40 for 'food' and 2 days later you suddenly need $60 dollars for bla bla bla. Cant do it anymore. Don't use your family!

----------


## Kirsebaer

Dude... leave me the hell alone! You talk way too much, it makes me feel exhausted, especially when I wanna relax during lunch break reading the news on my phone and you can't stop being hyperactive around me ... grrrr stoooop!

----------


## L

Help....

----------


## Kirsebaer

To the same guy from my previous post: you're nice to me and all, but I don't feel like hanging out outside of work... You've asked me out a zillion times and I always come up with a lame excuse.. doesn't that give you a hint?

----------


## GunnyHighway

You're a nice person and all, but ever since you started dating my roommate he's turned into a complete slob and makes my living situation complete shit.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Wow, you really fucked me over, huh? I can't believe I still think about you this often. I guess I was never fully aware of how much of an effect you had on me. You're the reason my self esteem is this low. You're the reason I have trust issues. You're the reason I feel so small. Part of me wishes I had have kept in contact with you just so I could somehow repay the favour. I sincerely hope your life is at least halfway as shitty as mine.

----------


## GunnyHighway

You no longer exist on my Skype friends list. I had fun those few times we talked, but after seeing you offline for weeks I assume you've done the same to me already. I'm repulsive, I get it.

----------


## Koalafan

I know you're toxic to me...but somehow I can't quite give you up

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I really needed you to say yes. I feel so alone. I need you so badly right now.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Take care of your flipping cats! >.<
I know you're busy, but I am so sick of having to hound you for things only to have you react like, "oh we don't have to pay for that I can do that myself". Get real, you're not going to trim the cat's butt yourself. It's a job for the vet/groomer. Just because you don't want to pay for the services doesn't make you an expert on grooming all of a sudden. They're YOUR cats but they live with us, so the least you can do is help us out a bit. We should take him for a trim and just send you the bill. There's nothing quite like trying to pull turds off your cat's butt at 1AM. We're the ones who have to deal with it not you. I wonder how quick you'd be to react if you had poop streaks on your new hardwood floors. This is getting ridiculous. And now you want a dog? What the hell for, so you can ignore it? At least take your cats back first (as much as we love them here, they are yours and they belong with you). 

Okay, so maybe I'm angrier than I should be, but still ARGH.

----------


## Kirsebaer

You're such a [BEEP] to everyone but damn you're pretty! Still a [BEEP] though

----------


## Captain Lawrence Oates

I shouldn't remain so keen on you.

----------


## Keddy

Mom, I love you so much, and I never want to do anything that would make you feel upset or uncomfortable around me, but I think it's time we were able to talk about my sexuality without it turning into an argument or a crying session. I understand that you and Dad are strict Catholics and I understand that this would be impossible to discuss with Dad, but I'd at least like to try and have a talk about it with you. I value your support and I hope we can put this subject out in the open and have you be OK with it.

----------


## Chloe

Fine then. Don't talk to me dick head. Just make me feel even shitter than I already do. That'd fine it's only you who gets the bad end of the stick when you actually do give two flying fucks that you screwed your girlfriend over yet again and can't be arsed to giver her the attention you claim she deserves or treat her the way you say she deserves. Because you know what those girls that you let and encourage to speak to you like that wouldn't be half as good as me because I have to be worth something and you hiding it just proves your not grown up enough to be the man I actually need you to act like 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kirsebaer

I think you're pretty awesome  :Hug:  I wish I could make all your problems go away

----------


## Arcadia

I miss talking to you so much.  I've been weird and avoidant, and I screwed up.

----------


## Keddy

I wish I could've been what you wanted. I know it was too much to ask and I'm so weird and awkward and you're so together but I really think that if you had gotten to know me things might have been different  ::(:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I wish we could see each other more often. There are so many things I wish I could tell you.

----------


## Kirsebaer

to one of my female coworkers who talks way too much about sex: Stop talking to me about dicks, woman! I'm not in the least interested in hearing about those  :Tongue:  And I'm not interested in knowing about what you do in bed with your guy either.  ::

----------


## Koalafan

> to one of my female coworkers who talks way too much about sex:* Stop talking to me about dicks, woman!* I'm not in the least interested in hearing about those  And I'm not interested in knowing about what you do in bed with your guy either.



This made me burst out laughing!!  ::

----------


## Kirsebaer

> This made me burst out laughing!!



Lol!  ::

----------


## L

Miss you, love you - *NOT* in love with you - miss you lots

----------


## Koalafan

I would really really like to go out on a date with you  ::$:

----------


## Chantellabella

Moriah Conquering Wind.................... or MCW or (insert demon name here) or Magdalena or (insert one of 50,000 names you used to trick me)


You piece of [BEEP]!!!! I just found a response you did on one of my reviews for that therapist who sexually abused me. Do you realize that your stupid, idiotic obsession with being a complete asshole is putting women's lives in jeopardy? I know you're so dense that you can't even see past your own twisted jealousy.........but leave my reviews the hell ALONE!!! IT'S NONE OF YOUR FUCKING BUSINESS!!!

And while I'm on the subject of asshole YOU............... all those years you stalked me, followed me around the internet like some dumb lap dog, wah wahed to anybody who would listen to your lame story.............you wasted all that energy when you should have been trying to make nice with your kids. Do you realize how much time you wasted on stalking me? Was it so fucking important for you to tell the world that I'm a crazy liar that it consumed you and everything in your life? Really? Your life must be soooooo boring! 

Thankfully, you finally went away. Or you died. Either way is good.

----------


## Chantellabella

One more thing................. you are protecting a sexual predator. I write those reviews to warn women about this guy. He is somebody who got off with a frickin hand slap for sexually abusing me for 5 years. It was a "he said/she said" and so of course they couldn't take his license away. 

I try to warn women. You on the other hand, just put your messy little nose in my affairs and for some sick twisted need to devalue me, you have to review me. Your comments don't even make sense. You come off as some rambling stalker idiot in those reviews. What an asshole! 

Oh and your innocent act? Oh poor Moriah, Cindy wouldn't accept my apology. Oh boo hoo. I accepted it and forgave you until you blew your [BEEP] across the internet that I didn't forgive you. Why in the hell is cyberspace the place to air all your [BEEP]? I didn't publicly accept your apology because I wanted nothing to do with you.........EVER!! 

I hope you got help for your hundreds of problems. It was getting really old to have your stupid self follow me around everywhere. Maybe they finally locked you up.

Or even better..........maybe somebody finally got tired of your "vile spewing" and blew your [BEEP] off.

----------


## Koalafan

Our friendship is officially over. The fact that I stood up for you and you're defending the person and now making stuff up about me is enough. Have fun with your life and don't the door hit your [BEEP] on the way out.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Our friendship is officially over. The fact that I stood up for you and you're defending the person and now making stuff up about me is enough. Have fun with your life and don't the door hit your [BEEP] on the way out.



 :Hug: 
People can be such assholes. 
-----

I don't know when you expect all this is going to happen. I don't want to keep bringing it up because I know how stressed out you get about it, but time is ticking. Is she still moving away? I don't want you to be a mess come August because none of this was taken care of ahead of time. It should be a fun time for you...

----------


## Kirsebaer

Omg stop being so fucking grumpy all the time... just seeing your facial expressions makes me wanna yell CHILL OUT DAMMIT! I don't know how your boyfriend can stand you, seriously.

----------


## Chloe

Someone please just help me and stop me thinking these thoughts  ::(: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

See, this right here is why we'll never be able to talk about things that actually matter. You _never_ hear what I say. What is so hard about listening when I speak? Trying to communicate with you is an absolute nightmare. The comments you've made lately when I've come to you for things have made me feel so much worse and they've set off my anxiety on more than one occasion. I've noticed how judgmental you can be and as a result I've lost a bit of respect for you. You've got this arrogantness about you that I'm finally beginning to see. The only opinion you want to hear is your own. That's okay. I'm too confrontational/honest nowadays anyway, so I'm sure I'd end up saying something offensive that I'd later regret. It doesn't matter how much sense I make when I speak, when it comes to talking to you there is no hope of finding common ground. I appreciate all that you've done and continue to do for me (and apologize if I've been a burden), but at the same time you're worsening my depression and anxiety. It would be nice if I could tell you about those things in detail. I'm terribly sad that I can't. It eats away at me. We're supposed to be able to talk about these things but instead I have to hide them. Hell, you don't even have the faintest clue I'm depressed at all, as that gets filed under "things you would intrude upon, exaggerate, misunderstand, and blab to the rest of the family about". I love you, but there's no emotional connection between us. You've made sure that can never happen. I don't feel like I can come to you for support or guidance or anything else worth a damn. And it makes me so fucking sad.

----------


## Keddy

Dad, I'm gay.

----------


## Kirsebaer

To my cat: my earlobes are not tits! You should know that by now  ::

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I appreciate you trying to be all sisterly about my anxiety and such, but I just feel like a lost cause. I don't know if there's a polite way to say, "thanks, but nothing you say can help me." When you say "when you complete your course", what goes through my head is, "_if_ I complete my course". If getting out of bed in the morning is an issue for me, I don't know how I'm supposed to handle something that's going to make my anxiety explode. But I can't tell you that, because that would be cause for concern. And I don't need anybody _concerned_ about me. Also, I'm sorry you're having so many issues with your body lately. I am, too, but I didn't really feel comfortable enough to talk about it the other day. It's such a sensitive subject, I'd rather forget about it altogether tbh because I don't know how else to deal with it. That's the extent of my coping skills.

----------


## Chantellabella

to the two therapists who screwed me up..............

really? you can really look yourself in the mirror? 

what pisses me off is that you have taken no responsibility at all for taking decades of my life away. 

your ineptitude delayed my integration. your stupidity made it worse. 

and yet you go about your lives feeling pretty good about yourselves. 

all i have is the reviews to belittle you.........to turn innocent people away from you.......... to let you know how much you hurt me...........how much the system failed me.

----------


## Koalafan

You don't seem to understand that I don't like hanging out with people I don't know!! Why is that so hard to grasp?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Dad told me that since being separated from you, he's become much happier. With some objective evaluation, I believe being away from you the past month has made me a more content person as well. Your son has had matricidal ideations. I think, you need to take a look at how you are interpersonally with your family because a lot of it is not conducive to healthy relationships. You're not a bad person- In fact, I think you have a good heart. You're just very insecure, close-minded, and needy, and I don't want to be any of these things. I cannot take care of you when I am struggling to learn how to take care of myself. You are a bag bursting at the seams with hapless fragility, and I cannot repair your life. I need to repair mine. It is not the road you want me to take but it's either this one or off the goddamn Lion's Gate.

----------


## Lostgirl32

I want to tell my mom that i was diagnosed with autism but she can't take it. She does not understand mental illness at all.

----------


## Keddy

Roman, will you marry me?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Have sex with me? :<

----------


## Hush

Person #1
You hurt my feelings a couple weeks ago, but it was my fault. I had quit my meds so I was crazy. Anyway, I was stuck in a downwards spiral but after hitting rock bottom, I'm coming back up again. I'm still a bit upset though but mostly because I'm such a dummy sometimes. Soooo, yeah. Sorry for being mad at you when I shouldn't have been.

Group of 3 individual people
Eek! You're all scary!

Person #5
Teehee! I hope I'm not scary.  :Tongue:

----------


## L

Thanks for letting me down AGAIN - I shouldn't have gotten my hopes up, I know now. I will be here for you when you need me but I am not chasing after you any more  ::(:

----------


## L

> I want to tell my mom that i was diagnosed with autism but she can't take it. She does not understand mental illness at all.



Could you try explain it?

----------


## Evie2420

I miss you even though you forgot about me a long time ago. You have a life, a girlfriend, friends. And here I am, a loser, with no one to love, and no one to talk to...

----------


## L

*[BEEP] off*

----------


## Total Eclipse

> *[BEEP] off*



Can I gives you hugs?  :Hug:  

 :group hug:

----------


## Kirsebaer

to my boss: stop whining, seriously! you're getting on my nerves..we're doing the best we can considering that we're understaffed and that you suck as a supervisor !

----------


## Chantellabella

You sit there on the beach in Hawaii like your world is perfect. But do you ever feel guilty for fucking me up?

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

This is ridiculous. It's a yes or no question. I hate this shit. Nobody wants anything to do with it. You're the only one that cares and it's not about you. Perhaps you should take that into consideration and stop pushing things on people. Wish I didn't have to be involved it's just pointless stress.

----------


## Keddy

What do you want out of this relationship anymore? Anything? Or are you just done? Just... Just go [BEEP] yourself. I've had enough with these little games of yours. We're not in first grade, OK?

----------


## nothing

To the doctor I don't have and will never see: 
My right testicle is tight and seems kind of twisted, there is a small amount of pain at times, but not constant. It's probably the extreme anxiety because something similar would happen in the past and when I drank and took benzos for a while it would go away. Now I'm not drinking or taking pills and it seems to be here to stay.

----------


## nothing

To the girl that decided to psycho-sexually destroy me for three solid years in junior high:

I don't know what your fucking problem was, but I never did anything to you. Remember the first day of sixth grade, when you were confused by the master lock and couldn't get the combination right? I sat there and nicely helped you until you had it down. I had confidence then and I shared that confidence with you, I actually really liked you. I just wanted to be your friend. As it turns out, I gave YOU confidence in yourself, but you decided to rob me of mine for the next three years. You knew I liked you and you took full advantage of that. Do you know just how much you fucking damaged me? I'm sure you don't care, you bitch. You destroyed every last bit of confidence and self-esteem I had and you enjoyed every second of it. You made a sport out of it and entertained your friends with my misery. I cried most days upon returning home, right up until the point where I went numb and stopped crying. You were on my mind when I tried to kill myself, but you don't care. You're a terrible person and I'm reduced to typing this [BEEP] out on an online forum because if I ever tried to tell you these things in person I'd strangle you to death. That would actually be too good for you, you deserve slow psychological torture like you doled out to me, then you deserve to suffer with self-loathing, depression and anxiety for the rest of your cunting life like I have because of your nasty actions. I don't even hate the person who sexually molested me as a child, I don't hate the people who used to beat me with the same master lock I used to teach you with, I don't hate the people who spit on me and laughed about it every day on the bus and I don't hate the various other assholes who have abused me in other ways but I do hate you. I hate you because what you did destroyed my ability to love and I don't know if I can reclaim it. I think I'm doomed to be alone and miserable now, I'm trying to  get better, but I'm not doing too well. You made me feel that if I cared for someone and tried to show it, I'd just be humiliated and ridiculed. TO make a long story short, [BEEP] you.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Why are you bothering with any of this if it's too much for you to handle? I knew this was going to turn you into a raging lunatic. You're right, I can't help. Not really, anyway. Not from a distance. And that sucks. I know less about this [BEEP] than you do. I wish I could help, but you're so quick to shoot down ideas. Maybe you don't even want help. I can never really tell.

----------


## Chloe

Oh so now your going to suddenly say I have panic attacks and ask me out if the blue how me and my boyfriend are and how we are 'intimately' because apparently that's the only way I ask. And no your wrong my panics haven't gone away just because I seem okay because I've slept at his house once. I've had them for three years now they're not suddenly going to disappear. Oh and what makes you think you can see how torn up and scared I am inside if you could spot it in your child for three years. Just because I seem okay doesn't mean I am it just means I'm good at pretending and putting on the mask and don't worry I've had years of practice by now

----------


## Monowheat

You're killing me, you're actually killing me.

I've told you multiple times that you're a trigger for my attacks. That I needed time away from you for my mind to rest and get you kept breaking that. You keep contacting me out of the blue to _"discuss things"_ 
_"I know you're suffering."_ You say but do you really know what you're doing? No, you clearly don't.

And now you hate me. Now you say I've treated you _"appallingly"_ and _"not like a human being"_ because I _"abandoned"_you. This after you told me I should whatever it takes to get better. I never expected that things would change like this, that what I'd need was space from you but that's how it is and you don't seem to even want to understand that. 

Now you're gone, my friend of a long time. You hate me and I've had to cut off all communication in order to survive. We messed up, we both made mistakes and lead eachother down this path and yet I don't see you apologising or grieving for the hurt we caused in our folly. You told me you forgave me and with each iteration of the word you only gave me more guilt that weighed me down to the bottom of the sea. Now you're rising up on the hot air of your hatred and leaving me to drown.

Worst of all. I don't hate you, despite all this.

----------


## Koalafan

I tried to save this. It's over. Let's both move on.

----------


## GunnyHighway

SHUT THE FDSIHGSDFIHSGF UP. I live here too, have some common courtesy. I'm not screaming my face off at 11PM, let alone having a girlfriend being *even louder* in a place that she doesn't even live at. 

Move out and scream your lungs out! Smoke inside! Screw each other wherever you please! But until then keep your mouths shut if you can't keep it at a reasonable level for a house occupied by 4 other people who can manage their volume.

----------


## Chantellabella

Having that visit from J uncovered a lot of hurt from you, L. 

So I just want to tell you that I don't fucking care about you. You want everybody on the planet to love you. Well guess what. I don't. In fact, I pretty much can't stand you. No, I really could drop you in the swamp. You hurt me. Big time. You're a fake. A coward. Superficial [BEEP]! I hope you try to contact me. I really do. Just so I can drop kick you like you kicked me when I was down. My only consolation is that things truly go around. The way you treated me will someday happen to you. And I hope it hurts as badly as you hurt me.

----------


## Keddy

You're the reason I wanted to die. You're the reason I STILL want to die.
But you know what? I'm not going to kill myself. Because that would be letting you win, and you don't deserve to have that satisfaction.
You're terrible people and you're even worse parents. You are disgusting, appalling, selfish, fucked-up, evil-intentioned excuses for human beings. May you burn in hell for all eternity.

----------


## GunnyHighway

To the girl upstairs. 

I just parked my car behind you. You _looked at my face_ as you got out of your car. You then proceeded to lock the door to the house after you went in, a mere 30 seconds before I did. That's harsh. Allison is much nicer than you  ::(:

----------


## Arcadia

You weren't sure.  Months go by and you make a decision, and now you're surprised mine is different.  When you change your mind it's fine, but when I change mine- I'm the bad guy?

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Thanks for answering my questions...oh wait, you didn't flipping answer any of them. Â¬_Â¬

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Not afraid to say most of this, just haven't had an opportunity to since I decided to call her out on her BS.

You don't get to lecture me on self esteem when you do things like put on lipstick to go through the drive-thru and do your hair to water the fucking garden. Sorry, but you don't get to say those things to me. Where's YOUR self esteem? I'm not going to sit here and blame you for all my issues because you're not the whole problem, not to mention that would be completely counter-productive. You do add to the problem, however. If you could just be real with me FOR ONCE maybe we'd get somewhere, but you want to hide and so we will never connect.

----------


## Kirsebaer

arrrgg I don't know why I still check out your FB profile. Maybe to check if you're still an arrogant [BEEP]?
You annoy the hell out of me. I wish I could delete you but I know you'd just add me again or write me on Whatsapp asking me why I disappeared.  ::s:  I wish I had never met you so I wouldn't have to keep you in my life.

----------


## Monowheat

To the neighbour who came around to the house unannounced,

I'm sorry I was so awkward with you, I apologise for not introducing myself correctly. Yes, I'd be happy for you to trim the hedge for us but I know I didn't seem it. 
You see I have anxiety and you came around at a time when I was home alone and not expecting anyone. You called first? Ahh I've been out in the garden all day and it wouldn't matter anyway because I'm not comfortable answering the phone here, despite the fact I've lived here for years.
This isn't my house, this isn't even my families house. You ask me if I'm the daughter? Not quite, I will be daughter in law one day but right now I'm just lodging here rent free. Good thing I didn't blurt that out, now I think about it. I tried to make my awkwardness up to you by offering you water; it's a hot day after all. I was even awkward then but I was trying.

You also caught me whilst I was taking a break from gardening, lounging on the swing seat with an ice-cream. I must have seemed like a lazy bum, I'm not I swear. You saw me go back to my gardening right?
*sigh* I didn't mean to be awkward.

----------


## Harpuia

I guess you're probably laughing at me now huh?

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Sorry I've been such a [BEEP] lately. I have my reasons. Not saying that as an excuse, but it's true.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I like you so much it makes me feel sick inside. You're one of a very few who have made me feel this way, and you managed to do it in only a few weeks with a few looks and smiles. You've been on my mind since I finally said something to you... You're as sweet and pleasant as you look, but you didn't seem to want to carry on a conversation. Why do you always look at me then? Is it just the comfort of familiarity, seeing someone you recognize? 

It was suggested that you could likely have a SO, and that seems incredibly probable to me as I can't imagine why a woman wouldn't want you as theirs. And/or you don't like me that way at all, which is also highly understandable. I just wish I didn't like you so much.

----------


## GunnyHighway

As much of a colossal [BEEP] you've been to me, I miss you.

----------


## Hush

Stop inviting me to your scary dinner parties!  :shake:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I can't believe you still don't see why nobody can stand to be in your company. Me me me. It's all about you, isn't it?

----------


## Monowheat

I trusted you. Against my better judgement I _trusted_ you when you told me it was ok.

That was my biggest mistake.

----------


## Harpuia

I hope the decision I'm making influenced by you two doesn't lead me to my deathbed.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Back. The fuck. OFF. You know NOTHING of my situation.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Sorry I've been such a [BEEP] lately. I have my reasons. Not saying that as an excuse, but it's true.



Retracted. 

Taking all the miscommunication into consideration, my reactions were warranted.

----------


## L

It would have been nice if you were happy for me rather than being all shitting and telling me what to do

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

You stupid buttmunch!! Ughhh this is confusing enough already without you making it worse. WHY would you go and try to convince her a house party was a bad idea? How could that possibly be worse than a public setting? You must have some epic debate skills. I was so confused by her decision...it didn't seem like her. Did you maybe think of taking into account the fact that it's about her and not you? Just because you're comfortable with all of this doesn't mean everyone else is. Especially when it comes to expenses. I'm upset that you tried to twist her arm into doing something out of her comfort zone when she's already basically at her breaking point stress-wise. I thought you knew her better than that.  ::\: 
Now half the people aren't going to be able to make it. Nice going! Ya know what though, I'm not even mad anymore. This was never my forte and clearly you have more say than I do so have at it. So much for co-planning.

----------


## Soppycow

This isnt how our relationship is meant to be, Im the child your the mum so act like it! Im fed up with it being the other way round, and me having to look and take care of you all the time! Maybe I need some support, maybe I need some of your time? Did you ever think that?

----------


## Nightingale

Why did you even take the trouble to marry me if you were only doing it to mold me into your mother, and then [BEEP] every thirsty attention-seeking woman who crossed your path? And when the time came when I had to fight off a perverted sex-crazed superior, you don't even concern yourself enough with defending me (perhaps- a novel idea) or appreciating the fact that I have never EVER slept with someone outside of our marriage AND I fought tooth and nail to uphold my vows. You tainted our entire lives with your sordid nasty affairs, and yet you have no consideration whatsoever for what I have been through to do the right thing...until it started affecting your finances.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Dude, shut up about the tux already. Do you think mom and I want to flounce around in dresses and heels? 'Cause I got news for ya. The fact that you keep going on about this like it's the worst thing to ever happen to you is totally disrespectful to the bride. What is your problem? I still don't understand what the big deal is. I think you just like to have things to complain about. How can you not be thrilled to walk your daughter down the aisle regardless of what attire you'll be in? She's finally happy and stable and making all the right decisions. Wear a damn suit with a smile on your face and be supportive of that!

----------


## GunnyHighway

> Dude, shut up about the tux already. Do you think mom and I want to flounce around in dresses and heels? 'Cause I got news for ya. The fact that you keep going on about this like it's the worst thing to ever happen to you is totally disrespectful to the bride. What is your problem? I still don't understand what the big deal is. I think you just like to have things to complain about. How can you not be thrilled to walk your daughter down the aisle regardless of what attire you'll be in? She's finally happy and stable and making all the right decisions. Wear a damn suit with a smile on your face and be supportive of that!



I'll never understand the hate for tuxes. Being in a suit that fits nice is a daaaaamn good feeling. Kinda looking forward to getting one for my uncle's wedding in September. Although I've never had to do a photoshoot in nice clothes...let's hope I don't rip a hole on my pants when I bend down.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I'll never understand the hate for tuxes. Being in a suit that fits nice is a daaaaamn good feeling. Kinda looking forward to getting one for my uncle's wedding in September. Although I've never had to do a photoshoot in nice clothes...let's hope I don't rip a hole on my pants when I bend down.



I don't like dresses either, but at least our bridesmaid dresses are fairly figure flattering. Are suits not the same deal? A nuisance to wear but at least you look good. Going to pick it up tomorrow and even though I'm not a dress person (at all, period lol) I am looking forward to trying it on. The wedding I'm attending is in September, too  ::): . I'll cross my fingers for you. Here's to no wardrobe malfunctions!  :Tongue:

----------


## Chantellabella

I'm not "afraid" to say it.................I just know that what I would say would fall on deaf ears..................and it would only hurt me.

But I will say it just to get it out of my head.

(note: none of these people are here)

LM - You piece of [BEEP]! All you care about is how good you look to people above you. You have some sick need to be seen as a perfect angel. What a piece of crap! I know you're a manipulative phony who will step on anyone to look good. You're also delusional about your self importance and think that the world should love you. Really? Really??!! Well, I have news for you. Smart people can see through your stupid act. We don't give a damned who you are and what you do. We know your actions are phony and we see how you get that praise........on the backs of others. I see you as no better than TG. Both of you are brown nosing, lying, evil human beings who will lie, cheat and steal your way to the top. Good luck with finding peace within yourself. Oh and watch out for karma. It's a bitch. Just like you. 

TG - What can I say other than I sincerely think and hope you will go to your grave never getting a clue just how mean and vicious you are. At that point when you meet your maker, you will understand just how many people and children you hurt without any regard for making amends. My higher power will deal with you. Yeah, TG, it's not karma that's going to get you. You'll have to answer to the big guy. Good luck with that. 

SB - You are so a fucking, inadequate idiot! All I can do is laugh at your attempt to be somebody in your life. I got news for you............you failed.

MO - Wow! You're pretty pathetic. You just don't get it do you? I don't even bother getting angry anymore at you. I see your total cluelessness. I don't excuse you............I just see you as delusional and way beyond help. On that note................You need to stop poisoning those I love. Get it, asshole????!!!!! Just fucking stop it! Somebody! Give that man a lobotomy or something. Really!!!!!! 

CD - I get it that you "didn't know any better." I also see that as complete bullshit. What person in any right mind would think what you did was ok??? Some part of you must have said, "maybe this isn't a good idea." But then you went ahead and did it anyway. Wow! How idiotic was that?? Then you ran away from taking the responsibility. And now you act like you're some peaceable person "helping" others. I'm sorry, but there are at least 20 people in this world who know that you're a phony. They know you hurt people and got away with it. You're a perpetrator, a liar, dangerous, and stupid. Yes, stupid, for thinking you got away without consequences. I hope you get hit with regret one day.........it may be when you meet your maker. And on that day, I hope you feel the pain that you caused those of us you hurt with your "treatment."

ML - You liar! You fucking liar! You're a sex pervert, a perpetrator, and an abuser! You prey on innocent vulnerable women and get your perverted sexual needs met. Then you accept their money. Wow! You must think you're so smart. Then on top of that you sit your butt down in a that church like some spotless holy man. Oh don't worry. God sees your number. God gets pissed when someone hurts his children. I would love to be a fly on the wall on the day you meet your maker.

----------


## L

Listen to me please

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

This thread ends up being where I bitch, but that's because if I've got something _positive_ to say to someone, I'm usually not afraid to say it.

Sooo here's a post for everyone I feel like I sometimes don't appreciate enough. Most importantly people IRL, but people here as well. 

Hugs for everybody  :Hug: .
You're all amazing and I am glad to have you in my life.
I know I can get so caught up in my own bs that I forget how lucky I am to have anybody who cares at all.

----------


## Monowheat

Stop your child from poking the neck of my jacket and my shoulders as some fricking game! I just want to have a calm bus journey to work, not be pestered by a strangers child. I swear if he actually touches the skin of my neck I'll freak out (I really don't like that). Teach your child some manners! And understanding of what an angry look is!

I don't care if he sulked when I moved!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I don't know how it's possible to have such a strong love-hate-relationship with someone. You've been saying the weirdest [BEEP] lately. Maybe it's an age thing. You never used to be like this and it's not just me who has noticed. 

How could you even _think_ of saying something like that to me? It's just not a thought that should ever cross your mind. Why aren't you being supportive? And honestly, [BEEP] you. Sorry if the hardest most anxiety-inducing thing I've ever done also has a small effect on you as well. To paraphrase what I was told: It's been 48 hours and things got a little rough, how do you feel about quitting? Maybe you should be on more meds. I don't know how you're going to carry all that....blah blah blah.

I feel like the majority of people with the level of anxiety that I do (not to mention depression, lack of self esteem etc. etc. etc. etc.) would never step _foot_ into that school. Do you know how many times a day my mind tells me "wow I really can't do this. this is too hard, it's just not going to work, this is pointless, look at all the money I wasted"? I have to get up EVERY DAY and fight those thoughts EVERY. DAY. Or I lose all hope. But to hear those words from you? I fought back tears the whole way home on the bus thinking, maybe's she's right. I have to continually convince myself that I don't have to make the same mistakes you did and live paycheck to paycheck. Sorry if that bothers you or something. It's like you expect me to fail and I don't know why! 

To answer your questions:
The way I feel about quitting is the same way I feel about jumping into oncoming traffic: strongly. But am I going to do that? No. I'm going to try to better my life because that's just what you do when your life turns to shit. I am stronger than that. 

I think _you_ should be on meds. I don't even mean that in a sarcastic or mean way. Something is happening with you and it's scary and I don't know how to react to it. As for me, I'm on plenty of medications thank you very much. And shame on you for comparing me to A. I am nothing like her and you know full well this is true. This has always been something you've done to me and it needs to stop. I am my own person with my own personality, so stop dismissing my feelings/mannerisms as though they're something I've adopted from someone else like a child might. If you notice similarities between the way we communicate with you, it's because you're the common denominator here. It's not us - it's you.

----------


## Koalafan

@IllusionOfHappiness
  ::(:   :Hug:   :Hug:

----------


## Total Eclipse

((((Illussion))))

----------


## Kirsebaer

@IllusionOfHappiness
 I'm so sorry to hear that you're struggling  ::(:  Things will get better, hang in there hun!  :Hug:   :Hug:   :Heart:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

:group hug: 

Thanks, you guys. It's really uncharacteristic of her and I'm still confused. But anyway, I don't exactly have time to ponder it. Studying and such. Tomorrow is day 8 of classes and by then we will already have had a quiz, two tests, and an oral presentation. The course is no joke that's for sure. I'm pretty sure like..._everybody_ is behind is at least one class.

My head is spinning, but for that there's coffee. And thankfully I got confused yesterday and studied some of the wrong material (stuff that will be on _tomorrow's_ test) so I know a fair amount of it thank FSM.

----------


## sanspants

A relationship is either going forward or backward. I need this one to go forward slowly so I don't have to push it backward.

----------


## Harpuia

Thank you, for showing me that a Christian is a Christian is a god damn Christian.  They're all evil.  During my lowest point, out of the ER undergoing Crohn's Disease treatment, all you did was treat me like a loser who is getting in the way of his loving parents, when everyone else knew it was the opposite.

You went in cahoots with my parents to cut me off from my best friends.  You wanted to cut me off from my best friends, cut me off from happiness, cut me off from anything but sending me to your church and making me your little side show act and reading the Bible everyday while treating people you don't like like shit, just like my mother and father.  I thought you were a different Christian, but now I learned you're all the same.  You're all sick, twisted, and evil, damaging the unfortunate like me in order to appease your sick God.  

You think me getting the Crohn's Disease is my fault too like my parents originally did?  Apparently so, since you were the only one of my friends who admittedly didn't bother researching the stuff.  You assumed the Bible will take care of everything huh?  Wanna know why Metro was called during the colonoscopy?  My dad threatened to kill me, right there, in front of the medical staff, and I ran back to the exam room scared for my life but couldn't do anything about it because I had to eat food in my super-restrictive diet or it would go back to a problem, so I had no choice but to let my dad talk his way out of it and pretend like nothing was wrong.  The psych ward?  My parents don't want me to take psych meds because they don't believe in psychology.  They believe in just toughing it out with GOD like you supposedly do, since you've told me to listen to my parents over my own doctors. 

And guess what?  When I was praying back from March to June, I got progressively worse and worse mentally and emotionally, especially wondering why in the world would someone I considered a friend decide to be in cahoots with my parents to treat me like some loser who doesn't know what he's doing.  It was when I STOPPED praying and STARTED actually fighting back did I start to get better in all areas of my life, excluding spiritually, since I no longer need it.

I knew from April when you stated you wanted me out of the internet and out meeting "real friends" that something was horribly wrong but it wasn't until late June, during my first remicade day when you sat there and smiled... SMILED as my world fell apart that I realized you were no better than the bullies in my life.  I hate you.

So thank you, thank you for showing me that it's not just extremist Christians that are the problem.  You regular Christians are a problem too.  And I cannot wait for the day when my love Maggie and I are living together and I am no longer under your or my parents' thumb food-wise.  Then I'll finally have the courage to be free from the chains of your wretched religion for good.  And if I ever go back into political blogging again, just know that every post I make, every image I create, every belief that now spawns through my head praising liberals and defaming conservatives, I am dedicating to you.

----------


## enchanted

[BEEP] you!

----------


## Otherside

Errrr....hi. Lets be friends. Lets go have lunch together. Lets talk. Lets do freaking anything because you're a nice person and of like to talk.

----------


## GunnyHighway

I apologize dearly for how I acted last night. I obviously crossed the line with my hands, and I didn't get the hint. You're way across the country today so I can't say it to your face like I wish I could. Text just doesn't convey how bad I feel.

----------


## Kaffee

I know you're going through a hard time and all, but when was the last time you opened contact with me with a line that didn't have something to do with your problems... ?

----------


## L

I'm weird and I like you  ::D:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I'm sorry. I am so sorry to everyone. It was lovely to meet you all but I need to dedicate every waking moment of my day to studying. It's all I can think of unless I'm halfway caught up with a class, but I never am. It's just not something that's capable of happening with our course load. I was extremely preoccupied tonight so I apologize if I seemed rude or bored or anything like that.  ::\:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

What you said was basically the equivalent of "no offense, but..." Your words mean nothing. You don't mean any of it, you're only concerned with being right. You know everything, after all. 

---

Thanks for acknowledging my existence these past few days. I know I don't exactly hang out with you or your group (it's weird the way we're divided up in that room), but maybe I was wrong to assume you were just another holier-than-thou girl. Our personalities don't synch up very well, but you're crazy smart and I bet you'd make a good study buddy.

----------


## Monowheat

You! Person on the internet who said I don't have an "illness" because I haven't had blood taken and tested.

Firstly, the Oxford English Dictionary describes illness as _"A disease or period of sickness affecting the body or mind"_ that clearly shows it includes mental illness. Or if you really want to get pedantic then check out what it says for 'mental illness'.

Basically you're confusing mental and physical illness. They're not the same thing, one can and often does effect the other but they're not _the same_ and by confusing them you're invalidating my illness. If you know of a blood test that can show a person has depression then sell it to the government! They'd pay you millions for that so they can catch the people to are faking so they can live off the tax payers. You'd be rich! A genius! Well done you.

Of course I didn't say any of that. I told him I "did not wish to enter a debate." And then blocked him from speaking to me.

----------


## Chantellabella

Dear therapist who royally fucked me up when I was in my 20's. You are a liar, a fake and a menace to women. 

I have to laugh every time I come across one of your websites. The descriptions of yourself tells me that you still delude yourself into thinking you're worth something.

I have news for you. You're a loser.............always have been.............always will be.

The fact that you think you look good without a shirt just floors me. You're 75 years old. Pick those saggy things off the floor and stop displaying them on your facebook page or on your website. Nobody wants to see that.

Oh and your paintings are ugly and juvenile. Seriously Caroline? Fried eggs on your walls? I have kids in my story time groups who can run circles around your so-called art. 

I don't usually look around on the internet for you, but good lawd when I do, your stupidity just gets more and more annoying. Next time, I'll just Google hamsters on skateboards.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Ya know what? I'm not even mad. I know you treated me the way you did because you hate your job, and probably go home everyday to some lonely bachelor apartment with no significant other to speak of. It brings me joy thinking about how awful your life must be that that's the way you choose to present yourself to others. I don't feel bad for you because guess what? My life has never been more challenging, depressing, or anxiety inducing, and I don't let it influence the manner in which I speak to people. So if I can manage it, anybody can. Chances are you're just a shitty person overall, so you can take your scoffs and shove them up your uppity ass.  ::): 
The reason students end up passing these forms in late is because people like you couldn't provide proper directions if your lives depended on it. If this is a recurring problem, gee I wonder what the issue might be...the school! Shocker. Real fucking surprise there. We are all floored. 

----

Was it something I said?  ::(:  Way to make things awkward, as if I needed any more of that in my life. I'm quite capable of providing boatloads of awkwardness on my own. Whatever, I should have known better than to try to function like a normal human being, and I certainly should never have put my trust into anybody. You know what they say about hindsight. You're not who I thought you were. 

---
Just need the right occasion for this one - I'm not afraid in the slightest to make this clear:

You're lucky you caught me at the end of the day with my brain flat-lining. Next time you try to snap a picture of someone - oops, I'm sorry, "_this whole scene_" (as if that makes it okay) before conveniently hopping onto a bus that is *just* about to come (how coincidental) without asking their permission or letting it be known that the picture is being taken, I'm going to grab your camera and heave it into oncoming traffic. Won't even blink. Just fucking try me. I'm glad I'm back in my home city. [BEEP] like that doesn't happen here and thank goodness for that!

---

Aaaand finally a positive one!

Today was not a good day. I struggle 24/7 to stay motivated with depression and anxiety relentlessly weighing me down. Some days everything just feels pointless and stupid and I fantasize about blowing my brains out. Today was one of those days, however it would have been much worse had you few girls not spoken to me. Honestly, you have no idea the difference it makes exchanging even a few positive words with somebody. You guys are awesome and remind me that not everybody I meet in life will disappoint me, even if past events seem to tell me otherwise.

----------


## Skippy

I'm not afraid of saying what I want to anyone for just about any reason, but there is one thing that DOES get me a fair bit n' no one can blame me, it's when I have to say

"Gawwdangit! Dude, I like you. I REEAAAAAALLY like you. Yes, in _that_ way."

*sigh*

----------


## GunnyHighway

Touch my tra-la-la. 

With your mouth.

Please?

----------


## Hush

You're scary  :shake:  but umm...thanks?

----------


## life

just be happy for me

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I don't know why I'm so drawn to you. Lots of confusing feelings on my end. I just want to know you. You seem like a really cool person and I feel like the possibility of us being friends was sorta stolen away by a certain someone. I thought I was over it, but I'm not really since it does affect more than just who I sit by in class. I just feel like you're the type of person I could be myself around. Sure, I've met a number of genuinely nice people, but it's different with you for some reason. You'd be totally freaked out to know any of this I'm sure. I'm not a creepy person I promise. Okay maybe a little bit. TL;DR: be my friend?

----------


## QuietCalamity

What you were doing was called MANSPLAINING. I didn't want to mention it because you meant well, but [BEEP] was that condescending. I'm imagining you saying the same things to another man and it is hilarious. Had I been a man you would have taken my word for it, instead of somehow assuming you knew more than me about my own life when you basically don't know me at all.

----------


## Otherside

Honestly? Right now? I couldn't care less. Back off for ten seconds, okay?

----------


## sanspants

You're a great person and I want to love you. I just don't. I want to give it time and see if I can get there, but that means patience on your end too. I get upset with myself for being annoyed with you, yet I feel justified in the moment because you become so pushy when you want my company.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I hate myself for letting you get under my skin. Had it been anyone else, it would be worth my time and energy to actually respond. But you? Nope. It's just nonsensical. 

---

Finally getting to talk to you today totally made my day. I thought maybe you hated me or something (trust me I have my reasons...kinda...mostly I'm just emotionally unstable). I hope we get more chances in the future to chat a bit. ^_^

----------


## life

life hey  ::(:

----------


## sanspants

I see what you're doing there, trying to make me jealous by saying you're going out for drinks tonight with "someone." That's your way of getting even with me, passive-aggressively, for resting during the early evening instead of shorting myself on sleep to be with you. But you can't make me jealous. In fact, I will be HAPPY if you hang out with other people, male or female!

----------


## Ironman

I have to be careful when reading this thread.
Some of the posts really tie into the next ones and it is giving me panic attacks.

I have to take a second glance to keep form going into moderator mode.

----------


## CeCe

Your breathe smells.. bad.

----------


## L

Sometimes I am afraid to share how I feel with you, I don't want you to worry - everyone keeps telling me to talk about it but everyone is busy or can't understand

----------


## Harpuia

Please just go the [BEEP] away already.  Quit pretending to care.  I know you're only pretending to care to keep your image as "the good army chaplain friend" but deep down you could really care two shits about me.  If you really did care, you'd have helped me when I was down, REALLY helped me.  Not scolded me and treated me like a retarded 12-year old who shouldn't be doing anything without his family's consent.

With your god, I was never free.  I was treated as nothing more than a caged animal and you were going to help make sure it stayed that way until I finally found enough friends to finally get you out of my life.  And without your god, I am finally free.

----------


## Chantellabella

Not to anyone here:

Stop gossiping people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


Just stop!


You act like a bunch of 2 year olds.

----------


## GunnyHighway

I caught you looking at me on the bus a few times. Your eyes were amazing. Feel free to stare all you want.

----------


## QuietCalamity

You are a selfish, irresponsible, idiot, and your husband is just as bad. You just had to go hunting in our woods, and after you shoot a buck you say, "I'm not putting that thing in our car!" So you expect US to put it in OURS?? Who do you think you are! Then you make your injured brother haul it to your van for you and provide a tarp for you, while you just sit there on your lazy [BEEP] and watch him? And THEN you want to gut it right by our house?? You have no respect for other people (or animals btw) and you are a spoiled overgrown baby. I never know why it continues to surprise me when you do manipulative, selfish, impulsive, disrespectful things, but it does. You are lucky that I wasn't there today because I would have told you off and you probably would have turned it into some huge traumatic thing for you. I still might write you a note because I'm sick of it. I don't want your poisonous personality taking advantage infecting my family.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

You have the ability to make me feel totally at ease. Thanks for that. It was nice not to feel like a social outcast for once. You remind me of somebody I used to know - you have all her positive qualities and none of the negative.

----------


## GunnyHighway

You talked to me as if I was a normal human being. I know I'm not _normal,_ but it was nice. 

It's sad that a 2 minute conversation is enough to make me feel a bit better about myself. Locked my rifles back up too, so I guess I got you to thank for that.

----------


## Chantellabella

When I first moved into this city, I was told by several neighbors that the local police department was a joke. I defended the department and told them that they take customer service training and strive to give the best service possible. 

Now, I see why they said that.

My house and shed were shot at. I was just minutes before in the line of fire and was still in my yard for the rest of the shots.

 I called the police.

(Since the police department feels they can call customers names to their faces, I’ll do the same and label the cops) 

*Lazy, Blaming Cop* - First cop did not even get the guy’s name nor get the facts straight.
Then he tells me he will come back the next day and blows me off by not coming back.

*Don’t Want to Get His Hands Dirty Cop* - Second cop tells me I can’t fill out a complaint with him because I need to wait for Lazy, Blaming Cop to come back on duty days later.

*Admonishing Cop* – Third Cop yells at me across the yard while waving his arms and saying, “We told you that you had to wait for Lazy, Blaming Cop to come on duty. 

*Lazy, Blaming Cop* comes back when his Lt and Asst Police Chief get a complaint about customer service from me. He’s pouting. He blames his co-workers, admits he did not get the name of the guy, tells me he thought I was inside when it happened and  half [BEEP] goes through the paperwork. His instructions? Fill it out and either bring it in to the police department or send it in to the department when you want. He did not tell me I had to call anyone nor how to fill out the paperwork. He had to leave quickly because, well, he’s obviously lazy and blaming. 

*Idiot Dumbass with a Gun* – continues to shoot at random things for the next two months ……… woodpeckers, targets, and as I see, my shed. This time it’s not low enough to be an “accident. It’s deliberate. And because I was not told to call anyone by Lazy, Blaming Cop, my first complaint was dismissed.  The whole time, I’m waiting to see why he hasn’t been charged and why he is still shooting.  With each day I hear shots, I believe that my neighbors were right about the police department being a joke.

I see my shed has new holes. I call the police again yesterday.

*Insulting, Bullying Cop* – Comes into my home and after I make the statement that this is a continuation of a shooting that happened in October, he says, “Oh, you’re the Cat Lady.” Then he gets upset that I am angry about being called a name.  When I questioned him if the whole department disrespects me like that, he gets angry and says, “Now don’t go saying that the whole department says that. I merely heard you had a lot of cats.” Wow! Our police department is made up of a bunch of gossiping wash women?  Interesting. Why would it be necessary for Lazy, Blaming Cop to tell ANYONE that I owned cats. Was it part of the investigation on why Idiot Dumbass with a Gun should be shooting at my house and shed?  Then he asks me “Do you have problems with your neighbor?” Uh, yeah. He shot at me. I would say that was a problem. Next question.  

*Quiet Second Young Cop* – He witnesses the entire encounter and doesn’t say a word. Somehow I suspect that Insulting, Bullying Cop will bully him into changing the story.  Why? Because so far the only thing I have witnessed from the police department is a bunch of unprofessional, lazy cops who give me the impression that if someone was actually shooting at me with real bullets, they would run screaming and then call in sick that day. They also do not take responsibility for their mistakes and either pout, blame or generally get all rambo on me. 


Oh and one more thing:

Your website boasts:

Mission Statement

_________________ police department is committed to provide superior *(uh, nope, not seen it)* police services to the public in order to protect life, property and freedoms secured by the Constitution.  We will identify and solve problems by forming partnerships with citizens to enhance the quality of life within our community. *(well, if gossiping about citizens, and calling them names are forming partnerships, then tell me how that works, ok?)*

*Values Statement*

The members of the _______ Police Department are committed to a set of values that guide our organization to perform our duties in an exceptional manner. They include:

(P) Professionalism - *nope. don't see that. Calling people names, not doing your job, dropping the ball, etc (see above) does not seem professional.* 

(R) Respect  - *I'm sure respect does not include calling people derogatory names to their face.* 

(I) Integrity - *def: the quality of being honest and having strong moral principles; moral uprightness.  Oh yeah. Let's lie about not being a laughing stock of the department because I have cats. Was the name - calling cop born with the information that I had cats? Hm. Let's think about that for a minute. I think his sentence of "I heard you had a lot of cats," pretty much negated his lie that someone wasn't talking about me over there. Hearing about something says someone talked about me. So let's just not only call people names, but then lie to them also*. 

(D) Dedication - *Oops! Seems you dropped the ball on that one also. I think dedicated means that when you say you're coming back tomorrow to finish the job, you actually come back.* 

(E) Ethics - *not sure which ethics you follow, but my ethics tell me to respect people and help them when they ask for help. Also, even though I don't have a gun to protect them, I will do everything I can to keep my patrons at the library safe. I also respect them, understand them, and do not go out of my way to upset them further than they are already upset when someone shoots at them. Luckily, my library is in another town. Hopefully if/when I have to call the police, I will get respect, professionalism and true help from that police department, rather than just one more notch of distrust.*

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

You dumped me because you couldn't accept my undesirable position in life despite how much you claimed to care about me; nothing has changed in my life during the four months of silence since that happened, and I don't get the impression that you're any more capable of looking past my problems now than you were before. You say you'd like to still be friends, and so would I, but you're sending me mixed messages and we're going to have to establish some clear boundaries if we are going to attempt to maintain a platonic relationship in lieu of a romantic one.

What I'm getting out of you right now is essentially: "I'm saying I still really like you and I care about you, but I can't be in a relationship with you because you're a useless loser when it comes to practical matters...so I'm just going to dangle the vague possibility of a relationship in front of you while I get the validation/emotional satisfaction I need from having somewhat affectionate late-night conversations without any of the commitment of an actual relationship or having to truly accept you and your faults."

You can't have it both ways, so stop stringing me along and make a decision one way or the other.

----------


## Chantellabella

You are so selfish!!!!!!! You do what you want, when you want without any regard for others. You could have hurt two babies with your selfishness! THEN you don't even have the decency to understand what you did or accept the consequences. 

No, you'd rather pay me off like I'm sure you or your parents have done in the past. You say you're full time students. Whoopie! Does that make you exempt from taking responsibility for your stupidity and mistakes? I sure hope your degree isn't in anything that deals with people. 

I'm sick and tired of the snobby attitude of the students around here who think they are above the rest of the planet. You  need to EARN people's respect. You don't automatically get it bestowed upon you because your parents are rich or because you go to an elite school. So far you have done nothing but whine, shirk your responsibility, prove you're idiots, and harass me. That's not even close to earning my respect of you. 

So LEAVE ME THE HELL ALONE!!! I've had too hard of a life journey to feel sorry for spoiled brats.

----------


## Kirsebaer

to my crazy [BEEP] manager: You should get professional help asap. You definitely have anger management issues to say the least.

----------


## Chantellabella

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go awayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## compulsive

you may think that i hate you , but in reality the emotion i feel for you is worse. I am afraid of you. That is an emotion that will never go away. I will *never* forgive you. If i didn't have problems keeping tears in when talking about things I would gladly tell you just what i think of you and it ain't pretty.

----------


## cathering

i love you all to all the people i put youtubes up at the  simply confess and I love a lot of people and have heaps of crushes on guys i can't really talk about.  I am deeply confused over what happened with you william/dav... that was painful. 

I love my family ... I miss being at college and being thin and more healthy.

I wish I could have some of you back in my life again... i hope to meet all the famous people i emailed about.... and i hope someone wants to work with me with some of my horror story ideas that i wrote out ... that would be so great to have someone with more power and influence in the art world (like film and literature, etc) take some of my ideas seriously even if its just for the money. 

i seriously feel embarrased about a lot of things i wrote on experience project and other places and that weirdo sex tape i made, but everyone is doing that sort of [BEEP] now... i also feel embarrassed about anyone really thinking I can sing well... if they heard my singing lessons they might think less of me completely or have a laugh. 


i still love you all ... but i can't say you all... but you know...

i wish my doctor would listen to me more... and oh [BEEP] i don't want to die...

question for my doctors -can your brain strink and can you swallow it? to my doctor

to most guys like jason when i gave him a rose and hug (pop star) william  many times i met him (prince) and a few others ... "oh for god sake will you just F me or make love to me ? which ever you can manage right now".... but i was too shy and dainty and polite and sweet...

take me on the princess holy lands cruise to Egypt and Dubrovnik,  and  then Finland, turkey, hungry and romania etc and st petersgurg... for our honeymoon!!

----------


## Kirsebaer

To my flatmate ( a girl I share a flat with 3 or 4 days a week in Chamonix close to where we work): it would be nice if you could stop eating my food without talking to me first, seriously. I'm not stingy, I just think this is a matter of respect. I just see my food disappear and then you say "I'm so sorry but I ate your cookies/your jam/whatever while you were away" - it was okay the first and second time but now u do it all the fucking time!

----------


## Liv64

Why don't you realize how jealous I am when you're going out there with someone else even if you keep saying "with just a friend"?

----------


## Kirsebaer

Random Female guest (in the hotel I work at): silly biatch, stop looking at me like I'm going to steal your boyfriend. I'm being super friendly with him because 1) that's my job, 2) he's super friendly back and it's nice to have guests like him for a change! Besides, if I had to hit on anyone here, I'd be hitting on you, not on your boyfriend!

----------


## sanspants

To the really kind black girl, working the counter at the auto parts store in town: RUN. This is a mean, racist place. You seem tough and diplomatic. And that's great, but it won't save you if there are multiple KKK members waiting for you at the back of the building, when you close. 

If you didn't hear me the first time: RUN!  :O_O:

----------


## Hexagon

For the love of... just, fuck, leave me alone.

----------


## GunnyHighway

You did nothing but mislead and tease me. Why the [BEEP] won't you get out of my brain.

----------


## merc

Ok money is so tight right now. Yet, not only did you buy a grill, a smoker, but also a sewing machine!!!!!! I don't need a sewing machine. I need a lawn mower!!!! The sewing machine isn't for me for those of you who actually read this. I don't sew and when I do. It's really old fashioned with a needle and a thread and fixing a seam or sewing on a button.

----------


## Kirsebaer

I'm starting to dread going to work because of you. I really like the job but I hate having to see your grumpy face every day. I've never worked with anyone as bitter and hateful and mentally unstable as you. And the fact that you don't understand why you can't keep any employees working at your hotel for more than a couple of months, just proves how fucked up and out of touch with reality you are. You are unbearable to be around.

----------


## Rawr

You never was a friend to me. You never texted me, hardly ever helped me & we never hung out. Only time we ever hung out was an effin' disaster & I blame you 100% for that.

----------


## L

AAAAAAaaaaaAAAaaAAAHHHHhhhHAHhAHHhhhh.............  ..PLEASE STOP

----------


## sanspants

Please don't have kids to the guy you don't even like. Just have some common sense. You're a smart woman. I think.

----------


## Otherside

You really do have a sense of entitlement, don't you? 

I have worked and earned everything I have. I have built myself back up again from nothing. I am pulling my life together again and sorting my [BEEP] out. 

You want something without working for it. You want to make me feel bad that I worked for what I have and got it, and you didn't get it when you did nothing.

----------


## Total Eclipse

The past week has been just proof of what I have been suspecting all along.

----------


## Total Eclipse

[BEEP] you ~ I knew I was wrong about you, and your degree's... your just messing up my head, how the hell are you a doctor? I'm not booking another appt. I should of knew then to listen to you.l... errrghhh

----------


## Arcadia

It's never going to happen, move on.

----------


## Antidote

You have destroyed any positive memories I had left of you due to your passive aggressive, bitter, pathetic and vengeful ways. You know nothing about me or my life anymore. You're just making yourself look like a bigger, more ignorant, and more pathetic fool on a daily bases. It's time to grow the [BEEP] up and leave me alone. You actually disgust me. You are a bad person inside out and you will never change. You are truly to be pitied.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I didn't miss you. I liked it better when you were away and I'm already waiting for you to leave again.

----------


## Otherside

You need to gt your head out of your arse...and realize that the world really doesn't revolve around you, nor can you force everyone to conform to standards you set, then whine and cry and throw a tantrum when they don't.

----------


## L

Sometimes when I say I don't want to be made a fuss of I really do. But don't worry ill always look after myself.... And ill continue to put effort in for my own sake if anything else

----------


## Kirsebaer

I hope you genuinely like hearing from me... sometimes I wonder if you only answer me out of politeness and if you wish I'd stop writing you :/

----------


## Kirsebaer

No, I don't want to babysit your kids tomorrow  :hit wall:  but since I have no valid excuse to say no and I'm a people pleaser, I'll do it anyway ::

----------


## L

STOP

----------


## Kirsebaer

Sometimes I wish I could read your mind.

----------


## Antidote

You're so vain. I'll bet you think this post is about you? Don't you?

*Edit*
This is directed at someone from another forum.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I wish I could talk to you, even if it's just to rant about my life. You don't have to help me, but it helps just to have someone listen.

----------


## Chantellabella

Dear people who live behind me.
Either stop shooting your gun or shoot me...................please.

Because if you shoot me, and I die, you will be hauled off to jail and the children next door will be safe.
If you shoot me and I don't die, you will still be hauled off to jail and the children next door will be safe.

Just because you mommy and daddy have money, and just because you go to a certain college, does not give you a right to hunt in a neighborhood. 
It also does not give you a get out of jail free card

You're still guilty no matter how much your bank account has

And dear cops. 

You suck.

The end.

----------


## Otherside

> Dear people who live behind me.
> Either stop shooting your gun or shoot me...................please.
> 
> Because if you shoot me, and I die, you will be hauled off to jail and the children next door will be safe.
> If you shoot me and I don't die, you will still be hauled off to jail and the children next door will be safe.
> 
> Just because you mommy and daddy have money, and just because you go to a certain college, does not give you a right to hunt in a neighborhood. 
> It also does not give you a get out of jail free card
> 
> ...



Still happening, my friend? I'm sorry to hear that  :Hug: 

Damn cops are useless sometimes.

----------


## Chloe

I want nothing more than to go back to a year ago when I could meet up with you hug you and know you were well and feel wanted but now I almost feel as though it's all give give give with you and no return. I know you need me. I feel selfish for even saying this but I've got stress some I've put aside some newly gained and I need you but you don't seem to be there for me like you once were

----------


## Otherside

I'm the fucking victim? Are you.shitting me? I can think of a million times I could have said that to you. I know you have issues. I've cut you slack
slack. Apparently I'm not.due the.same.courtes.  Apparently I should feel guilty about my anxieties. "They're my fault!"

But you may just have crossed the line with that victim remark.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Sorry I've gone back into failure mode  ::\: . I wish I could explain to you what exactly is wrong with me, in some sort of clarity. Not just "I have anxiety" because it's so much more than that. That's just a word.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I can see why you haven't had any luck lately although I know you're lying about some things. I'm glad I could brighten up a bit of your day though.

----------


## GunnyHighway

I hope you're not _too_ mad at the people I ratted on, or mad at me for gossiping. They were drunk and high, I was drunk and high, I walked in on it and I felt compelled to tell you right away because it seems crappy for your best friend to [BEEP] your brother.

----------


## Otherside

Oh get over yourself! You're such an entitled, obnoxious little [BEEP]!

----------


## BillDauterive

AAA

----------


## Kirsebaer

I'm sorry I haven't been in touch with you for months... I'm weird and a P.O.S. friend.

----------


## emorin613

"Quit trying to get attention everywhere else when I'm sitting here willing to give it to you. "

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

[BEEP] you you stupid asshole. Stop acting like I'm the only one who's done anything wrong. I lied but stop acting like I didn't have any other choice. Yeah go ahead and say I'm selfish while you act like you're in the right. It's not my fault your stupid uneducated self can't understand that people live different lives and be healthy and happy. Yeah this is all my fault and you're not just contradicting yourself to make it look like you are the good guy.

----------


## Chantellabella

Again, I'm not afraid to say it...................just don't get the opportunity to do it in person because I don't want to mingle with such riff raff.

Hey guys who live behind me! How do you like that I call the cops on you every time you're in your backyard playing music? Frustrated? Whiny? Feel it's not fair? 

See even though the cops wouldn't do anything about you shooting up the neighborhood, there seems to be a zero tolerance for noise in this city. Oh darn I found that loophole. So sad for you. :-(    :Razz: 

That means that every damn time I hear one peep out of you in your yard, I can call the cops and they have to come tell you to shut up. Are you sad about those 2 parties that got shut down? Aw

So no using your backyard for any kind of party. Ever. 

Guess you're just going to have to go rent some other place, huh? I mean it's really crimping your social style to be shut down by cops every time you want to entertain someone with music.

----------


## SmileyFace

I find it very unfair that you guys don't like me because I'm not into the 5-year old, childish clique crap you happily engage in. It's so frustrating that you treat me like a child, but you act like kids yourselves...

I'm not dumb. I'm not imagining things, and it's surely not in my head. I'm well aware I am being talked about negatively often. I could just tell from the way you guys look at me... whenever I walk in.. or when I am talking to someone. It's just odd that everyone stops what they're doing to turn around and look at me when I am talking to so-and-so about things. And as that person walks back to their desk, you guys look at them wondering what is going on.

Like, why? I don't understand. It's like everything I do or say gives you negative things to say or think about me. I'm (not) sorry I cannot live up your expectations..

----------


## Kirsebaer

You'd probably be surprised to hear this but I consider you one of the very few good friends I have in my life, even though we only know each other online. Would love to get to know you more but I understand that you're kinda reserved and you worry about your privacy online. I always have to refrain from writing you more often than I do cause and I don't want you to get tired of me. I want you to stay in my life for as long as possible, even if it's just in small doses, cause you're an awesome person.

----------


## Koalafan

I hope everything is alright with you. You're an amazingly strong person that means so much to me and all I want too see is you happy  :Hug:

----------


## Sagan

Why the hell do you keep going up and down the stairs every 3-4 minutes you neurotic....

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Thanks for saying what you said earlier. I often want to be more open with you about these things, but don't know how to strike up the conversation. Since you covered that base for me, I felt more comfortable saying what I did.

----------


## Chantellabella

Hey ex- husband! 

Do you actually not feel guilty for exposing my children to your perverted addiction? 

Do you think you're innocent? 

Really?

I am so angry with you.

Oh your lovely bitchy wife? Tell her to stop the act.

She treats my kids like they're second class and now she's on some mission to be mother of the year?

Bullshit! 

Why don't you both go drink yourselves into a stupor and drown in your vomit? 


And if I thought I would get away with it, I would spell "Fuck You" in Christmas lights on my roof so that the Google Earth satellite will get a pic in all it's glory. Then I would send the URL to you. 

Just because.

----------


## Otherside

[BEEP] the hell off. I have spent weeks on that coursework. I get that you are resitting the year, but I'm not sending over my work so you can copy-paste-submit. I am not getting kicked from uni because I get accused of plagiarism. I'm happy to help you, but I am not.going to just "give" you. My coursework.

----------


## Chantellabella

I would say this to her face if I knew it wouldn't hurt my kids......................


Look Mother Teresa..................you can't be a fucking drunk, treat my kids like garbage, and be as narcissistic as you are and then act like you're some fucking kind of religious savior. 

The kid don't want your religious books. Why waste his 3 books with stuff he doesn't want to read? I can just see you with your bible in one hand, standing on the pedestal at your church like you're some kind of miracle to my son. 

You do know that "prayer" in a church like yours is just another word for gossip and drama. Oh Vicky, you'll save the boy. 

Oh wait. *cough* *cough* I threw up a little bit in my mouth just thinking about you.

You know what would be a miracle? Getting my ex to confess that he was addicted to porn and brought it into my home. 
And another miracle would be you going on the wagon and treating my kids with decency.

But I bite my tongue and let you hang yourself.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Y'all straight up sound like children when you "argue". And speaking of which, I'm glad you don't have any children (or pets, as far as I know). They'd be doomed. Do you even know what you fight about half the time? Because I don't, and I hear it loud and clear over here. Lots of "he said, she said, you started it, you always do this, if you don't like it then leave *expletive expletive expletive*". Uhm yes, please do! Both of you, leave. The neighbourhood aint top notch but we're not the hood. Get the [BEEP] out. This isn't the place for your kind.

*drops mic*

----------


## Chantellabella

Are you guilty? Tell me the truth. 

If you are, I'm sorry that you have to live the consequences. But unfortunately that's what comes with making big mistakes.

If you're not, then I hope you can fix your way out. 

Either way, I will still love you. 

I wish this was just a nightmare and not reality

----------


## Chantellabella

Really God??? Really????

You set up this no-win situation where I have to put saving my son, against following my counseling license, and protecting children?????

Is this fun for you? Do you enjoy these kinds of tests?

Well, I fail. I fail it. I am not as good as Job. I'm not. You have the power. Do something!!!!!!! 

Your solutions lately seems to be more and more heartache. Where's that Christmas miracle thing? Where's that almighty powerful thing? This is your plan? Really? 

I'm so tired of heartache. I'm tired of this much hurt. Is this your punishment for me? Is this your way of doing it. Oh, I know I'll hurt her son and that will punish her. And to top it off, I'll throw in her moral obligation to protect children, and her legal obligation as a counselor.

I can just imagine you sitting on your couch laughing at me now. I don't see mercy. I truly don't. All I see is you not helping my son one bit.

Just flat out tell me what you want me to do. What am I supposed to do??????? I don't know the answer. Am I suppose to praise your wisdom? I did in the beginning. Remember? But I'm human. And he's my son. And he's hurting. 

I get it that you gave your son to death so that sinners who weren't remorseful could go to heaven. I get that and I see how amazing that is. And I know it hurt you as much as it's hurting me right now to see my child suffer.

I just don't understand why you think I can endure this. How can I stay faithful to you when my heart is broken? Is that the test? Stay faithful no matter how I torture your son? 

I get it. In heaven, time is different and I'll die, my son will die and then we will all be in heaven together not even remembering this. I get it. 

But why aren't you going after the guy who actually hurt the child and hurt my child. Because that person used my son's illness against him. Used it to lure him in. Go after him. My son is sick. He needs a trauma therapist. Not the therapist who turned him in. I'll bet he or she is proud of themselves for "doing the right thing." 

Did it save a child? Really? Don't you see how fucked up this world is God? And yet you want me to have faith that it's the best plan ever. You want me to stand by your decision. 

I'm not that good. I'm a failure in your test. 

Because my son is hurting. And you aren't listening to that.

----------


## Koalafan

> Really God??? Really????
> 
> You set up this no-win situation where I have to put saving my son, against following my counseling license, and protecting children?????
> 
> Is this fun for you? Do you enjoy these kinds of tests?
> 
> Well, I fail. I fail it. I am not as good as Job. I'm not. You have the power. Do something!!!!!!! 
> 
> Your solutions lately seems to be more and more heartache. Where's that Christmas miracle thing? Where's that almighty powerful thing? This is your plan? Really? 
> ...



Sending the biggest most squeezable koala hug possible  :Hug:   :koala:  <3

----------


## Otherside

Can I add several somebodies to this?

Fuck. Off.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Sending the biggest most squeezable koala hug possible   <3



 :Hug:  Thank you, my friend. I needed that big time.

edit:
Today I got an answer to my rant

https://anxietyspace.com/forums/show...ng-God-s-voice

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I _like_ like you. Or maybe it's just a crush. I'm fine with the way things are and I'm not expecting anything to happen but it's hard not to feel like that when you're saying all these things to me. I just hope you mean it and it's not something you say often.

----------


## Chantellabella

I hate you Satan!!!!!!!

I hate what you do to people. I hate that you tempt people.
That you tear families apart
I hate that you whisper things to my son that made him think there was something wrong with him
I hate that you bring porn to people's lives
I hate that you bring your evil into this world
That you make people hate each other
When the one who should be hated is YOU!!!!!!
You are what's wrong in this world. 
You prey on weak people
You prey on the innocent
You destroy lives!!!
I hate you, Satan!!!!​

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I never really addressed how I felt when you unloaded all that crap on me in December. Honestly, there's just too much to say, and one of the smartest things I've ever done has been to avoid getting into fights with you. You'll be in my life until one of us croaks, and any disagreement with you simply isn't win-able. It's better for me just to try to move on from it, as much as that sucks for me. You can't see the other side. All you see is your bias. You talked AT me, and when I spoke you had your ears shut waiting for your turn to preach again. You talked down to me like a child. You made me feel so small. I hated that, and in that moment I instantly resented you. I lost respect for you, because I felt you didn't have it for me. I thought we had this connection because we've both experienced similar things anxiety-wise. I thought we bonded over it. It was heartbreaking to realize that you're back to pretending things aren't bad with you too. I talked in-depth with a close friend about why you might say the things that you said, trying to understand your reasoning behind it. Especially your timing dude, wow. Haha. Just wow. 

Your hypocrisy, ignorance, and blatant disregard for my feelings weren't forgotten just because it was the holiday season. I know I can't reason with you, and so I don't try to. But next time you want to come at me with some bs about how you know what's better for me, I can't stay silent. You hurt me. And you outed me to an in-law? Really, if you were in my position, how would you feel if I did that to you? How would that make you feel? I would *never* do that to you. Even now. I would still _never_ do that. You can trust me with your secrets, but I don't think I can trust you with mine. Not anymore. Her name's just another trigger word to me now. One more person to avoid. Thank you for giving me something else to be paranoid about. I'm problem-free until I decide to tell people otherwise, and this gives me hope of seeming halfway normal around people. I don't get to have that freedom around (let's call her S) anymore. S already knows. Thanks to you.

In a way, it was a positive thing. Lately I'd been missing hanging out like we would when we were younger. I'd forgotten how controlling you were. I don't long for those moments anymore. I can let go of the childish nostalgia. 

For a long time I felt like I was overreacting, but I felt betrayed by you. That's major. I just thought you had a vastly different opinion of me and respected boundaries.

----------


## Otherside

If you ask me one more time "well can't you just give me your code" I swear to god, I will punch you. I am not usually prone to violence, but for fucks sake-

DO YOUR OWN FUCKING WORK YOI ARE 22 FOR FUCKS SAKE GROW THE [BEEP] UP AND GET A FUCKING grip

No wonder you're resitting the year if you can't be bothered to work it out yourself and just try and get others to do stuff for you. Well, Ive spent a long time in that work. Not handing it to you.

----------


## Nyctophilia

I miss talking to you. I had a short dream just before I woke up earlier where you messaged me. I guess it probably hasn't been that long really, I've just gotten used to speaking to you more regularly and it seems like we talk increasingly less now, and I wonder why. I feel like I've put you off I guess. I am such a mess these days, that it seems like the most likely reason. I wish I could get my [BEEP] together... I wish it didn't bother me this much either, I don't get why I become so attached to certain people when most of the time I'm terribly apathetic.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

You want to hang out now. Some time has passed, and my anger (etc.) has faded with that time. As long as you don't bring it up again, I'm good. So I really hope your invitation for Tuesday isn't disguised as another lecture. I'm thinking not, but I could also be wrong. I never know now. Every time you want to see me I'll think you have ulterior motives. I fucking  hate that. :/

Can't we just spend quality time together, or has that ship sailed. I want us to be equals. I don't want you to see me as the black sheep of the family who needs help. I'm doing what I can. I do not need your assistance. I do appreciate that you probably mean well, but it doesn't come off that way and I wish you could see it.

----------


## L

Sorry I'm boring...

----------


## Chantellabella

I am sick and tired of all the games. 

Can the world just be mature for once? 


Anybody?  Is there anybody out there who is mature? And who doesn't play games? 


Oh and just for the record, getting less of a raise than the goof off is really ridiculous. What? Did I not waste enough time reading Facebook, reading, and gossiping like she does to warrant a bigger raise? Really? She got a bigger raise. For what? Stealing my work? Really, I want to know. I really want to know.

----------


## Chantellabella

You're kidding me, right? I clean my desk and that upsets you? Are you fucking kidding me? I am surrounded by idiots.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

All that preparation for...whatever _that_ was. I wrote a phone script to hear you tell me what I already know? 
I already forgot what your voice sounds like, but for a fleeting moment I got to talk to you. Somehow I didn't beg for a job, so there's that. I still have no answers though. But I guess you gave me all that you could.

I just don't know how to feel. I was REAL sad for a while, then it passed. Tbh, I have no idea what sorta mood I'm in right now.

----------


## Otherside

I have bipolar. I fucking well know what mood swings are like. Grow the [BEEP] up, and stop using "but I have mood swings you don't know what it's like" as an excuse.for.your really, really shitty behaviour. And actually seem as though you regret what you did. Hey, "I'm sorry" would be great round bout now.

----------


## L

Stop talking when we are watching tv

----------


## Rawr

I don't like your husband & feel like you could do much better than him.

----------


## Chantellabella

Don't stare at me, you fucking pervert!! If you have something to tell me, don't just stand there with a scowl on your face. Spit it out. 


Asshole. 


You act like such a victim. Oh my God!! Really? I'm that powerful over you that you can't get over something that happened 2 years ago? I fucking apologized at least 3 times, and you're so fucking delicate that you just can't get over it. 

I don't want to work with you. I don't want to look at you. I don't want to be around you.

----------


## formflow

Simplicity is complicated

----------


## L

I think you keep me awake at night

----------


## Kirsebaer

Please, just please, stop flirting with me, especially in front of your ex wife (my boss!) and your daughters! I take the things you say to me as a joke and I laugh, because that's my defense mechanism when someone makes me feel uncomfortable. I also pretend not to notice you watching me with pervy eyes (ew!). But I just wish you'd stop. You know I'm married and you have met my wife. So I don't know what the hell you're trying to accomplish!

----------


## L

Just cook the god dam food i am trying to study here!!!!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Please, just please, stop flirting with me, especially in front of your ex wife (my boss!) and your daughters! I take the things you say to me as a joke and I laugh, because that's my defense mechanism when someone makes me feel uncomfortable. I also pretend not to notice you watching me with pervy eyes (ew!). But I just wish you'd stop. You know I'm married and you have met my wife. So I don't know what the hell you're trying to accomplish!



Ew, what a creep. Talk about inappropriate. The timing, the people, the circumstances, everything. It couldn't possibly be more clear that he shouldn't flirt with you. [BEEP]'s sake, not only are you taken but he knows it's not to a man xD. Kirse, do I need to fly over there and THWACK this dude over the head?  :Tongue:

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Ew, what a creep. Talk about inappropriate. The timing, the people, the circumstances, everything. It couldn't possibly be more clear that he shouldn't flirt with you. [BEEP]'s sake, not only are you taken but he knows it's not to a man xD. Kirse, do I need to fly over there and THWACK this dude over the head?



IKR? I don't think he's familiar with the concept of "inappropriate behavior". My boss told me that he'd often french kiss his girlfriends in front of his teenage daughters. 
The other day one of his daughters told him off cause he said something inappropriate to me in front of her.
I don't think you coming here would help. Knowing him, he'd probably think "hmm, getting thwacked over the head by Dani's hot canadian friend? NIIICE!"  ::  then he'd proceed to hit on you too!

----------


## mp

u r d worst thing dat ever happend to me

----------


## Otherside

Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaghhhhhhhhhhh  hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww  wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  hhhhhhhhhhhhhh

(Whatever best represents frustrated screaming to be honest.)

----------


## Sagan

Kilimanjaro

----------


## Member11

> Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaghhhhhhhhhhh  hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww  wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  hhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> (Whatever best represents frustrated screaming to be honest.)



 :Hug:

----------


## Member11

> Please, just please, stop flirting with me, especially in front of your ex wife (my boss!) and your daughters! I take the things you say to me as a joke and I laugh, because that's my defense mechanism when someone makes me feel uncomfortable. I also pretend not to notice you watching me with pervy eyes (ew!). But I just wish you'd stop. You know I'm married and you have met my wife. So I don't know what the hell you're trying to accomplish!



That guy really needs a punch in the face!

----------


## Twelve Keyz

you're such a cunt

----------


## Chantellabella

You're my son and therefore I love you. I always have and always will. 

But right now, I truly despise what you are doing to your brother. He made a mistake. And now he is being punished.................severely. He will be lucky if he is not raped, beaten, and killed. His life is ruined. 

But you think that's not enough???? You think you need to judge him and ignore him? You think you're so much better than him? You think you're above your brother and family?

Well, I have news for you. What goes around comes around. I promise that you will one day experience the pain and suffering you are causing your brother now. And you will not understand why it's happening to you. I'm sure you will wallow in self pity and blame others for your pain. 

But it will be deserved. Because when you throw stones, those stones come right back at you.

For your sake, I hope you get a little enlightenment before you die.

----------


## L

Im hungry and tired from work, you agreeded to have food ready....you didnt now I want to cry

----------


## Chantellabella

Of course I love you. You're my child. And I'm very proud of you. 

I'm happy that you're happy. This is all I ever wanted for my children.

The reason why I had to get off the phone so quickly with you was because listening to you both hurts and frightens me. 

You kept talking about how perfect your unborn child is. You focus on how perfect your life is. You brag about everything that is wonderful in your life. 

I'm glad you see your blessings. My concern is how you're dealing with your blessings. You are grateful which is great. But you put these "accomplishes" on your shoulders as though you have something to do with it.

Sweetie, you've been in the right place at the right time so far. I know you've done many positive things to improve your life and those you need to take pride in. You worked hard toward your career and you took risks to get a wife and start a family.

But on the flip side of your "perfect" world, you are ignoring your brother's pain. You shun him, judge him, and have abandoned him. You also don't acknowledge that your sister has an imperfect, disabled child, who will be in her care for the rest of her life. 

Your world is not due to anything you did. It's because God is waiting to see what you do with your blessings. 

Every one of us has [BEEP] in our lives at some point. Yours hasn't gotten there yet. And it will. Not because I'm a pessimist. I just have lived long enough to see that what goes around comes around. 

Every last hurtful thing that you do to others will happen to you. I'm not psychic. I've just seen it happen over and over. And it will be that time when you see what you've done.

You'll get the chance then to either make amends or ignore it. I've chosen to apologize to as many people as I can for the things I've done to hurt them. Your father chooses to ignore and excuse what he has done to hurt others. He truly believes our divorce was 100% my fault. That's sad. He won't ever move beyond his bitterness, hatred, victim mentality, and misery. 

I love you. I have always loved my red-headed son. I don't want you to end up like your father. 

I want you to see how you're hurting your brother and go to him. He needs you. I want you to not flaunt how perfect your unborn child is to your sister. It hurts her. She doesn't wish a disabled child on you, but it still reminds her of the delusion she carries...............the thought that her child's disability is her fault. 

So please be cautious with your words. Tone down the word perfect with your sister. Contact your brother and go visit him. 

These things will make you a better person and will literally ward off the karma of you getting stricken back.

This world is not perfect. I often believe earth is actually hell and before we die we have to atone for whatever sin we did before we got here. 

Be gracious. Be thankful. Be compassionate. Be loving.

Because I love you and your wife and your child so much. I truly do want you to be happy. Just please remember to avoid hurting your brother and sister in the process.

Love,

Mom

----------


## Chantellabella

The reason I am having trouble talking with you also, my daughter, is because I don't know what to think about you and your brother's reaction to this mess. I know you tend to pull away when you feel something. So I'll give you that space. 

But I truly don't know what to do. Your brother blatantly hurts your younger brother. I'm angry with him. It's easy to be angry. But then I also have to remember to not judge him like he's judging his brother. Otherwise, I'm just like him.

But with you, I never know what to do. You've been closed off since the day you left home, got pregnant, married a complete narcissist, had a disabled child, and appears stuck in a miserable verbally abusive marriage. Yeah, I guess I would be closed off too. 

But I can no longer make believe that I like what your husband does. He is mean and self-centered. I choose not to expose myself to that. 

And I know you're helping your brother as best you can. I know you have your own troubles. 

I just don't know what to do at this point. I do know I need to keep your brother's spirit up by visits and letters and phone calls. Unbelievable as it may seem, he's the easiest to deal with right now out of all of my children.

----------


## Kirsebaer

To my MIL: you're one of the most narrow-minded, judgemental, self-righteous, intolerant people I've ever met. On top of that, you live with untreated Generalized Anxiety/Paranoia/Mood Swings and god knows what else and you refuse to seek treatment! Your behavior has gotten even worse since you've started attending that Bible study group. Religion brings the worst out of you! You piss off everyone around you but you think it's everyone else's fault and you're the only "normal" person around? When are you going to come to terms with the fact that you NEED medication and therapy more than anyone of us??

----------


## Kirsebaer

I really like you a lot but I wish you weren't so hard to read...

----------


## jtsmile

I wish you knew I think of you everyday, and you are the most beautiful girl I've been with.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

----------


## L

Sometimes a girls wants to dress up feel pretty and be taken out. I feel like you don't like going out with me, if you'd turn around from playing your video games you would see I about to cry  ::(:

----------


## Otherside

> Sometimes a girls wants to dress up feel pretty and be taken out. I feel like you don't like going out with me, if you'd turn around from playing your video games you would see I about to cry



:hugs 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## L

> :hugs 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Thank you x

----------


## Otherside

I don't give two shits if "ketchup can be left out of the fridge". A - it's not ketchup, it's barbecue sauce b - I bought it for myself and Chris and great expense as a treat at morrisons the other day c - it was unopened. You opened it. D - it has spoiled. Because you left it lying in bedroom. And regardless of whether it can be left out,not your decision. I fucking paid for it bitch. 

And stop thinking your situation is anything like mine at your age. I had bipolar. You do not. If you think you do, see a doctor. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

Dear firewall,



Jerry

----------


## Member11

I don't feel like getting yell at about my shower time atm, it is not my fault I have dermatitis, I didn't ask for it!

----------


## L

I don't want to move

----------


## 1

I miss you...

----------


## L

I applied for a thing....really this means I don't want to move home!!!

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Why do you have to be so selfish? Your actions and decisions hurt me, and my health. You do not listen to anyone. You know best, even when your best has hurt so many people. I love you, but the things you do and the decisions you make, disgust me.  I have taken care of you my whole life, and got nothing but hurt, physically, mentally, verbally, your thoughts and actions make me sick.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

You asshole. You think you understand and can control me completely but trust me, one of these days, when you least expect it, I'm going to get you. You're going to hate your life and other people are going to hate you. And that's a promise!

----------


## Koalafan

Wherever you are, I hope you're taking care of yourself and you're okay <3

----------


## Otherside

I can see you're going through a hard time. Wish I could help.you, but you don't want to talk. And I guess I didn't want to have much to do with.ypu either. You did.behave badly. You used me, stole from me and took advantage of me. 

But he's a arsehole and there's only so much being sixteen excuses. A certain friend of yours is being a bitch, behaving in an appaling way, and there's only so much that being unwell excuses. Im not really great for comfort mind. I don't do emotions well. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## stuck1nhead

Why am I always the one to be your dang chauffeur. I have to go to the hardware store that's it. Now I have to take you to grandma's. Then to the store to get grandma food. Then back to grandma's and leave you their for two hours. Then pick you up and take you to the hobby shop and to the liquor store. It'll be the evening time before I even get the chance to work on my project. If I left town for a day of hiking I would have to do twice as much driving the next day. Why don't you wake my brother up, he sleeps all day and wakes up just in time to go to work. Then stays up until 4am watching furry hentai and playing on his computer. 

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk

----------


## stuck1nhead

Im sorry that my constant phone use annoys you. But I can't just sit and be quiet like you do. I need the distraction. I can always act on my obsessive thoughts of violence if that would make you feel better.

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk

----------


## UndercoverAngel

You will never change. I have to accept that, but I still hate it.

----------


## L

I love being ignored, forgotten and left out, NOT!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## UndercoverAngel

> I love being ignored, forgotten and left out, NOT!!!!!!!!!!



 :Hug:

----------


## Otherside

Your using me. Well screw you dude. I'm getting very little from this arrangement. I've more than held up my part in this deal.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## JesusChild

You hurt me more than anyone has ever hurt me, how could you, how could you use me and throw me away like garbage, after what we had or at least I thought we had, you cut me you really cut me deep baby, I have never felt so humiliated in my life, playing me for a fool, which is what I was for trusting you, I was a side piece a boytoy. 

Your play thing you used while the guy you really wanted and longed for was away, a guy you didn't even tell me existed until it was too late, you dropped a huge bombshell on me and than patronized me by telling me I was a nice guy and I'd find someone, you must have had a good old laugh behind my back, telling me how great I was, telling me you cared for me, giving me those longing looks and telling me we shared something special, what we had was a lie, and I fell for it.  

Dammit, I really did start to care about you, I had deeper feelings for you than I have had for any woman in a long time, all those other women I could love and leave em but you I could never, you were different, you made me believe in love again, you made me believe I finally had a shot at the real thing, I'm hiding my true feelings from the people I love, I'm hiding how hurt this has made me, how angry I am at myself at you, I didn't set out to feel this way and by God I can't stop loving you and wanting you but you hurt me. My hearts shattered, I am never going to trust or feel anything for any other woman ever again, I'm done caring for and letting women into my life only to have them break my heart the way you did. THIS IS THE LAST TIME, THE LAST TIME YOU OR ANY WOMAN WILL EVER HURT ME.  

I'm done, you're out of my life but truth is you will never be out of my heart though God I try you are there.

----------


## Otherside

That you want me to be the "Strong One" right now is downright hilarious. I appreciate that other people have issues to, but fuck, what the hell am I supposed to do? I'm struggling to. I can't just deny that so others have an easier time.

----------


## Otherside

You don't know what this is like. What I struggle through sometimes. You don't know how hard it is for me to pull myself out of bed each morning. It would be so easy to just lie there and do nothing.

I'm doing what I can right now. It's my best. I'm down a lot of the time right now I've been down for a really and this latest piece of news hasn't really helped to cheer me up. 

You don't know how hard it will be come October when I'm back at uni. You all think it's easy for me. Well this year has been a struggle. Next will be worse. 

Not one of you sees that. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

Wow that was quite rude of you  ::\:

----------


## Otherside

You think a lot of things. Just so you know, a lot of them are bullshit, and I really don't care if you have some sort of a pumped-up sense of entitlement stemming from your "shitty childhood" that makes you believe that I owe you something.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Really need to think before you speak sometimes  ::

----------


## L

Sorry I did that

----------


## Lunaire

You really are a sore loser.  :XD:

----------


## Otherside

For the last time, I'm not playing Secret Sister Gift Exchange. And no, I really don't care if it's "sharing the love" or "making someones day" or "I recieve six gifts in return for sending one" or whatever crap. And I am going to give out of my postal address to six random stranger or whatever I'm meant to do.

 Jesus, am I the only person of my age who isn't eager to hand out every single bit of personal data about themselves? Why do even need legislation to spy on people on the web at this rate. People just dump it all on the internet willy nilly whenever they feel like it.

----------


## fetisha

I still think you are a crappy parent and I didn't really want to hug you on that day on thanksgiving day...

----------


## Skippy

I just wanna talk with you more; we need to comunicate.

----------


## JamieWAgain

NO!

----------


## L

It never leaves my mind, it's always there. I relive it all the time.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I wish you were still here. I miss you.

And....I wish we lived closer. We've never even met irl. I wish I had people irl I could hang out with sometimes. I'm pretty introverted, but....sometimes it would be nice.

----------


## fetisha

I don't want to have anything to do with you, you been  nothing but a pain in the [BEEP] all my life and you make me uncomfortable.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Good riddance. Ffs, leaving you was really one of the best decisions I have ever made. You have proven it over and over again since we broke up. I do not need a drama mama in my life. I have enough drama, enough stress, enough issues of my own. I don't need someone that thrives on conflict. I had enough of your histrionics while we were together, it almost made me lose my mind. I'm so glad I don't have to put up with it anymore.

----------


## L

It is really hard and I don't feel like you are here for me emotionally - I don't know what I need or want but I need something - this is really hard for me.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I think you need to rethink. I think you need to take a serious look at your past history, and think about your judgment. I think you need to get your priorities straight.

You've asked me to move back in with you three times now, since our divorce.

I think you need to stop looking for a bf. Another dick to sleep in your bed and keep you warm at night. You need to start thinking about your children.

Sometimes you really disgust me. I swear to god, Idk what I was thinking when I met you. I have no idea.

My kids deserve so, so much better than you. I deserved better than you. I really did. We all did.

----------


## L

I did a thing and I am scared  ::(:

----------


## JamieWAgain

Dear Me at 15, 25, 35, 45 and 58 years old,
You never had guidance, or encouragement or confidence building in any of your years, so here goes...
You were so lovely and sweet and brave and oh so strong. You were beautiful but didn't want to be noticed, you were smart but didn't give yourself a chance to know it, you were strong but wished you didn't have to be.
Self, you still are.
You are beautiful and you should know it.
You are sweet and kind and honest and brave and those are great qualities, not negatives.
You are oh so strong, so strong that you know when to reach out. You are so strong that you can let your guard down and ask for help.
Self, I love you and you've got this.
Love,
Me.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> Dear Me at 15, 25, 35, 45 and 58 years old,
> You never had guidance, or encouragement or confidence building in any of your years, so here goes...
> You were so lovely and sweet and brave and oh so strong. You were beautiful but didn't want to be noticed, you were smart but didn't give yourself a chance to know it, you were strong but wished you didn't have to be.
> Self, you still are.
> You are beautiful and you should know it.
> You are sweet and kind and honest and brave and those are great qualities, not negatives.
> You are oh so strong, so strong that you know when to reach out. You are so strong that you can let your guard down and ask for help.
> Self, I love you and you've got this.
> Love,
> Me.



That was really and truly just awesome. And true for all of us that struggle with anxiety, I think.

So, so many people I've talked to with anxiety disorders also struggle with depression, they seem to go hand in hand, and with self-hate....which seems to be a byproduct of both. That definitely fits me. Thanks for sharing that  ::):

----------


## JamieWAgain

Thank you.  ::):

----------


## Skippy

Im afaid to tell my guy about.....a certain fetish (for lack of better term? or ...something i like about him?) i have for him. only...im not tooo afraid to tell him now as its very normal and simple and benign lol. im sure i will eventually.

----------


## Wishie

User request edit out (on taptalk and doesn't know how to edit).

----------


## Wishie

> Im afaid to tell my guy about.....a certain fetish (for lack of better term? or ...something i like about him?) i have for him. only...im not tooo afraid to tell him now as its very normal and simple and benign lol. im sure i will eventually.



You should tell us  ::D:

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I'm glad I don't have to deal with you in real life.

Really glad.

And I'm sure I'm not the only one.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

There's a woman that I swear to God is the spitting image of the one I used to talk to when I saw her in my stores, but haven't seen her in months. I think she got relocated to a different part of sales (she's selling a different product now in our stores). I saw her when she was quite a ways away today, and she was with three other people and it looked like they were doing an orientation. I swear to God it was her but I couldn't get a close enough look lmao.

I hope it was. If it was her, I'd like to talk to her again. We exchanged business cards a few months ago but I never called her  ::(:  I just didn't feel like we had talked enough for me to ask her out to lunch or anything. Maybe I'll see her again  ::):

----------


## BrookeAshley

I wish you could see how much it's hurting me

----------


## Chantellabella

You told me to suck it up???!!!

Lady, I've been sucking it up since I was born.

----------


## Chantellabella

Dear ex-husband and dear annoying co-worker,

I'm not responsible for what ails you.

It's obvious that both of you have issues. You both can't accept responsibility for your problems/ mistakes, and you both desperately need others for your self worth and self love. 

So I'm talking to you both...........

I am not your mother nor will I ever be that. I can't replace what you didn't get. I'm not going to rescue you, take responsibility for your boo-boos, and comfort you. That's not my job. 

I'm sorry you missed the boat, but I did also. There is nothing I can do about that. I had to grieve the loss of my childhood also and move on. Please do the same.

Looking for someone to fill that hole is futile. Because guess what! Nobody wants the job. They won't give you 100% adoration like a new mother will give a newborn. You're just not that cute anymore. 

That's why you both try to punish me. Because you both want something from me that I'm not willing to give to you. 

So you deliberately try to hurt me. You talk about me to others. You belittle me. You obsess over what will make me crack and you get angrier and more frustrated when I ignore your attempts. 

Therefore, I am asking you as one adult to another................just stop. Move on to somebody else who will gladly be your mommy. They'll wipe your butt and let you blame them for your mistakes.

You won't make me crack because I understand why you behave the way you do. Therefore, just let me go. Get on with your miserable life and leave me out of it. 

Thanks.

----------


## tinman

I really fucked up / I love you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Chantellabella

Dear babies at work,

You can't always get your way. 

Your job is not there for your convenience. It's an agreement. They pay you and you work when they tell you. 

I know the concept of not getting your way is foreign to you because you believe you're entitled. 

But you're an adult now and adults don't always get their way.

As for your whining.......you can go [BEEP] yourself. Nobody cares.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Thank you to the nurse / tech that did the ultrasound on my stomach this afternoon. (I have white coat syndrome. And I'm pretty sure she could tell).

You put me totally at ease. You joked around a little and even got me to laugh a little. You were just awesome. Thank you. (And you were really cute, too).

----------


## Chantellabella

Dear Humanity,

Yes, I agree that the rest of humanity has done something to you. It's not fair and it hurts. 

But guess what! It's going to happen over and over until you die. 

And since we don't know what happens after death, it may happen again and again after this world. 

Therefore, please find a way to cope with hell, ok? There are no complete utter happy endings. There are only small brief happy endings mixed in with some stress, sadness, difficult things, and hard work. 

If you keep waiting for the ultimate happy ending, you will be miserable because earth doesn't seem to have that readily available. 

Now, now, Humanity. Don't get depressed over this. I don't know the purpose of so much heartache on this planet and neither do you. 

But let's struggle together. Bind rather than bout. Struggle rather than strangle. 

Life is hard, Humanity. 

That is all. 


Sincerely,

One of you

----------


## kevinjoseph

"I'm sorry."

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Is this live-in boyfriend number six, or number seven?? Seriously, I've lost count, and I bet you have, too. The kids probably have, too. I'm giving him three months. By Thanksgiving, he will have had enough, he will be so fucking gone, tired of your games, just like the others, and never look back. If it hadn't happened half a dozen times before, I might think twice. But no. He'll leave. I'd bet my life on it.

Woman, divorcing you is one of the best decisions I have ever made, for myself and for our kids. And to think that at one time I thought it was me. No, it's not me. Myself, and six (or seven?) other guys that have lived with you cannot stand you. Cannot put up with you and your histrionics, and your games, and your childish wants and needs. Sometimes I think you never really grew up. My grandmother never liked you lmao, and, as the song says "she liked everyone". She thought you were a spoiled, entitled little brat. She never liked you from the day she met you. I should have listened to her lol. At least you're not in my life anymore, thank the gods.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Dear Me,
You killed it today!  I'm so proud of you, pulling off 2 fashion shows in August where you live? The numbers continue to be up and that's not easy, so again, hat's off to you and your staff. When did you learn this? Could you ever have imagined being successful at work 10 years ago? 5 years ago?
Don't forget though to always thank the people who help you along the way. Don't forget to be humble and above all, please remember to be kind to everyone, which is not always easy when you are juggling 10 things at once.
You killed it today and again, I'm proud of you.
Love,
Me

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

Please stop acting like such a know-it-all all the time, it's off putting and people don't like it. It doesn't make you seem smart, just annoying, especially when your not equipped with correct information. I like you as a person but this behavior makes me not want to have anything to do with you.

----------


## JamieWAgain

I want to say thank you to our men and women in blue. All Cops Matter. They protect us and keep us safe. They keep us safe even if we are not keeping THEM safe.
In the last 2 days four cops were shot in my state. 
To every cop, sheriff, fire fighter, emt, thank you from the bottom of my heart. I'm so sad to see the violence in the streets and what you have to deal with to keep us safe.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

You seem to be at times really...paranoid. To the point that I don't trust your reasoning, your rational chain of thought. You seem to be in this frame of mind that "everyone is out to get you", yet....you seem to be out to get everyone.

You play the victim. But. You also seem to be very busy victimizing other people.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> I want to say thank you to our men and women in blue. All Cops Matter. They protect us and keep us safe. They keep us safe even if we are not keeping THEM safe.
> In the last 2 days four cops were shot in my state. 
> To every cop, sheriff, fire fighter, emt, thank you from the bottom of my heart. I'm so sad to see the violence in the streets and what you have to deal with to keep us safe.



Amen, sister.

Seriously. This police officer's wife urged him to not go to work, but he went anyway. This is a really heartbreaking story.

http://www.cnn.com/2017/08/29/us/har...ies/index.html

----------


## JamieWAgain

Dear C,
You took your friendship away without bothering to tell me why. We moved here so that I could be closer to you. You alluded to the fact that I'm judge mental. I'm sorry. I try hard to not judge. It's just that you were a 3rd grade teacher and going to school drunk and stoned. You made me promise not to tell. I didn't. Except your aunt. I said you may need help. Is Athat Why you took your friendship away?  Guess what C?  I no longer want to be your friend. You hurt me. And now you make sure to text my daughter regularly. 52 years of friendship. I cried. I missed you. My heart was broken. You promised that if we moved to this town you would help us thru a hurricane. 
1. I'm over missing you. I don't want to be your friend anymore. 
2. Drinking vodka and driving with me in your car is WRONG. 
3. I'm handling the hurricane fine by myself. 
4. As it turns out I'm good at it, if there is such a thing. 
5. Stop writing on my daughters FB wall as that's just to get to me.
6. You're no longer welcome at my table of life!

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Wow. You're not someone to be fooled with, you are manipulative and you play with people's minds and with their hearts.

It's my fault that you played me. It's my fault. I should have steered clear of you. You even made fun of my ex-girlfriend AFTER she killed herself, you fucking made fun of her mental illness after she took her own life.

And then, a couple of years later, you sought treatment from a psychiatrist for THE SAME mental illness she suffered from.

You are sick. Just. Sick.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

How in the fucck did I ever end up with you? How in the fuq do you and I even live on the same planet??

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Fuq you.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

You know what, you don't even deserve the respect that I should show you in front of our children.

I respect you though. In front of our children.

But otherwise, fuq you.

Fuq you.

You cheated on me, and you have no conscience. None.

You aren't even mother material....wtf was I thinking when I met you.....

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Most women know how to be a mother lol, most women know how to act like a mom, most dads know how to act like a father.

You don't have a clue.

I had to show you how to be a mom. I fucking had to show you how.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I feel sorry for the guy that's living with you now, and I worry about our children.

I seriously do. Because you are not mother material.

You care about you. You.

That's it. You.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Do we need to go over the semantics?

Do we need to re-live this again?

I don't think you want to do that.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

You've asked me to move back in with you. Twice now.

Yes.

You've asked me, the guy you fuqed around on....you've asked me to move back in with you. Twice now.

For fuqs sake.

For fuqs sake.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Do you remember?

Do I need to go into details?

Do you remember how we struggled, and how I tried to help you, and how your mom tried to help you?

Do you remember me trying to keep things in line, financially and otherwise? Do you remember the struggles you had with disciplining our children? Do you remember it was me, ME, who kept a cool head and tried to discipline them with love rather than with a wooden paddle?

Do you f-ing remember all of that....

Because i'm pretty sure our kids do.

And they remember you.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

You know, you were mean, but you wanted  to be even meaner, much, much meaner. Ffs, you were cruel. Thank the gods I fucking divorced you. Thank the gods my kids get a couple of weekends with me. Ffs woman.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I don't like you and I don't like people that are like you.

Go away.

You are negative energy.

Get away from me.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Daaaaayyyyuuuum the girl upstairs is looking really, really nice this morning. She's new, just moved in. She's sitting on the porch on the third floor above me having coffee with a friend. Unless....they live together, I'm not sure at this point.

Ffs, beautiful you are just a little too young for me. That's a goddamned shame. It really is. I could eat you up, I swear to god.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

She's probably taken, and....she needs to be a little bit older for me. It would just look strange and feel strange, and we are probably not even in the same life stage lol. But damn she's beautiful. She looks like a fuqing model. I'm sure she's taken. What the actual fuq.

I'm really not attracted to my neighbor on one side of me. My cousin introduced us and, god I want to have a female friend right now, and we've met and she's been in my apartment but.....I'm sorry, she just doesn't do it for me, she is just not my type. And. Fwiw, I think I could so have sex with her. And that's not me being conceited or arrogant, I know that because my cousin told me so, he knows her also and he said "just take over a bottle of red wine and some Netflix and some takeout and she will want to get to know you". Only he didn't say it exactly like that, it was more explicit.

I'm just not attracted to her.

God damn it!!!!!!!!

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I got distracted. Back to the thread topic, to answer the question "I wish you were older, and I'd fuqing love the opportunity to take you out for coffee or somewhere nice. But I'm sure you're taken and you're a little too young. Or. Actually I'm too old. It's my fault for being a little too old. Nothing is your fault because you appear to be perfect, like something out of a dream".

----------


## L

Have a good life...I'm sure it'll be better without me

----------


## InvisibleGuy

"Please, please, for God's sake let's just all get along".

I'm going on a 7 day cruise next year with my parents, dad's brother, and his wife. I recently found out my mom and aunt do NOT get along. Why? Why even go on a vacation together? I mean, we have separate cabins oc, and there's nothing that says we have to do everything together, but we are gonna be in the formal dining room every night. For God's sake women I hope you can bite your tongues.

I was talking to my aunt the other day and thanked her for letting me tag along on the trip. I'm paying my own way but originally I wasn't planning on going. She said "Glad you're going, we need someone to talk to and hang out with". Meaning....she's probably planning on staying away from my parents. Maybe that's a good thing, Idk.

----------


## Otherside

I doubt you even realise how fucked up your behavior was. I'm sure everything was my fault, I was just an over-emotional [BEEP] with bipolar who ruined everything. You won't accept the truth. And "you're weaponizing our relationship" was the funniest thing I've heard. 

You threw a hissy fit everytime something went right for me. Lay down the deposit on my flat? Tantrum. Get that degree? Another tantrum. Graduation ceremony? Oh look at that you throw another hissy fit and somehow try to make it all about you. You couldnt even say "congratulations" to me. 

And BTW, you're the only person who can't seem to work out why throwing up "I may as well just kill myself" to score points in an argument would piss me off. You know my history. Even without that added bonus, simply saying that is, FYI, fucked up. Even after I tried unsuccessfully to talk to you about this - which was like communicating with a brick wall - you still didn't get it. Perhaps you're just thick. I'd rather think that to be honest. 

Also, last message? That I've seen anyway because you're blocked. I find it hilarious how I could have just called your or met you and talked before doing something drastic because
 a) You don't have a fucking phone, that's your own fault and I've been trying to get you to sort that for months so I could do precisely that and 
b) I live five hours away, in Wales ffs, it costs me approximately ?70 to get to and from and 
c) I cannot just simply drop everything and just hop on a train! 

(Also, FYI, you are 27 years old. You are perfectly fucking capable of buying clothes for yourself, and I should not have to be on hand to assist you. Nor is it my fault when you are incapable of doing so without my help at 27 fucking years old. I am not your mother for the love of God.)

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## tinman

I hate you . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JamieWAgain

Never once have you said ‘I love you jamie’  
And your actions have demonstrated that you never HAVE loved me. 
That’s the cold hard truth that I have to accept. 
The Four Agreements teach that it’s not about me, it’s about your inability to love. 
That’s why I have to work twice or really three times as hard to love myself, because let’s face it dad, you too never told me you loved me. 
Never assume is another important agreement.

----------


## tiffvienna

I miss my therapist


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk

----------


## Otherside

I realise so much now that I didn't see before that I almost pity you. Not that it excuses any of it. Its pathetic, really.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

All you do is lie, lie, lie and you're the mother of my children ffs. Dear God I've never seen someone with no morals, that will sell out at the least temptation like a two year old child. At least two year olds have *some* sense of right and wrong. My kids don't see a lot of it cos they live with you and they're used to your ways. But man you look morally bankrupt to anyone else.

One of these days you're going to be old and lonely. And it's not like I'm afraid to tell you all this, I have. And so have countless others lol.

----------


## Otherside

I'm sorry. It's not that I hate you. It's not that I don't want to talk. Nothing of the sort. I just... 

I guess I'm having a hard time right now. I'm stuck here embarresed to tell my closest friends, who I know have [BEEP] of there own and won't judge, that I relapsed and dragged my backside back to the consultant. I'm embarressed to tell them on Quetiapine. I'm embarressed to tell them I'm embarressed about all of this.

And I just... I don't know, I don't know you well enough. You're someone I probably won't like to, but I'm wary of giving out trust. Just me. It takes time. Wish it didn't really

And so I guess... I'm sorry. I just feel too embarressed, incapable, and a mess at the moment.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I speak my mind pretty well these days but...

Are we REALLY going to pretend you aren't attractive. Especially with those glasses. This is the textbook cliche "crush" I'm not supposed to have and I hate it. 

I'm too lonely for this shit. So like. Idk. Quit...having...a nice face n stuff. :/

----------


## InvisibleGuy

You are and always have been an amazing father to me. Considering that my mom is crazy, and man do I mean crazy, you were the only one that held our family together. More importantly you were the one that kept me and my sister's sanity growing up. You didn't know how abusive our mom was, you just didn't know. You are like a rock, the complete opposite of my mom. You gave me direction when I had none from her. You have always persevered and followed your goals and taken care of your family with a passion I've never seen in anyone else. Under the circumstances, considering who you're married to, that's a fuqing miracle. You have tons of friends that respect you because you take care of people, most of all your family, completely selflessly and without any expectation of anything back in return. You have tons of work friends that still call you, even since you retired almost a year ago. I hope I'm half the father to my kids that you were (are) to me.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Dear Husband, I actually can not stand you most days I have thought of divorcing you many many times but I am sick mentally and physically and I can not get better I keep having health issues so its either live here or live in a nursing home , You say you Love Me but yet you act so hateful to me and talk down to me and say things like I am looking for illnesses I cant help I had to have a total hysterectomy , gallbladder surgery, brain surgery and I have hypothyroidism, mental health issues and I am now dealing with anemia and my spine is horrible what is that you want me to do ??? I didn't ask for this I didn't why cant you cut me a break and just talk to me and act like I exist.. why stay married to me if you hate me so bad ? You say you love me but I don't think you do at all I think you Love you More!  

You say I don't understand others are not well ! wow really I spent my freaking life taking care of others what my family put me through what yours has and what you have and friends have and  I WORKED IN HEALTH CARE DUMBASS!! I do all I can to help others even when I am so freaking worn out mentally and physically I am the one who buys all the gifts and gives things to them NOT YOU ..noooooooo it was me always me and always will be ! I feel unappreciated and I feel you think I am a NO ONE.. start treating me like I matter!!! I DO MATTER!! I DO!!

----------


## PinkButterfly

I am sorry

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Two years and ten months. Roughly a thousand days, or just slightly more. I can do that. Those days will come and go by, and then....I will never have to speak to you again. I'll see you, at our kids' graduations from college, at their weddings, but I will not have to deal with your pure fucking insanity anymore.

And you know, the funny thing is, I'd bet a million dollars that you will want us to get back together. That's not arrogance, nothing like that. It's because you've asked me to move back in with you twice now since we got divorced.

You are high as fuck, or delirious, or both if you think that will *ever* happen woman. You can't hold onto a boyfriend for longer than a few months. I'm guessing boyfriend number five? Or is it six now? I've seriously lost count....anyway I'm betting they'll leave soon. They always leave you, just like I did. You are crazy as a fucking loon.

That day is almost here. In fact, I think soon I'm gonna start a countdown. And I'm going to celebrate when that day comes.

----------


## Doseone

I am so sorry.  ::(:

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

Grow up.

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

You're acting like a needy child. It's unbecoming and does not entice me to care any more about you. If anything I'd rather never deal with you again.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Dear Me,
Please learn to have faith in Jesus Christ. Please get back to your roots, start going to church regularly. Jesus loves you and is ALWAYS there for you. Jamie, if you admire the convictions and beliefs that other people have in Jesus Christ, our savior, learn from them. Pay attention Jamie. It’s never too late. 
And seriously Jamie, when are you going to lose those extra pounds that crept up on you.?
Love,
Me

----------


## InvisibleGuy

To the ex-gf I ran into (almost literally) at one of my stores today, for the first time since the couple of years since we broke up:

Good riddance lol.

It's your loss, babe.

You were afraid of commitment, and so was I. But it's still your loss. You were stuck in a wrecked marriage. And you were cheating on him with me, and you never even told me you were married, ffs....I found out after the fact. And I'm sure you never told him.

So good riddance. If they cheat with you, they'll cheat on you, and I want nothing more to do with cheaters. I don't even want revenge, cos one of these days karma is gonna really bite you on the ***. Karma is gonna get revenge for me I'm sure of it.

----------


## JamieWAgain

There’s a lot I wish I could say. I keep all of my words hidden inside of me. 

To my SIL
Do you think a simple ‘I’m sorry’ to my daughter will minus the fact THAT YOU PULLED OUT A LOADED WEAPON DURING MY GRANDSON’s SLEEPOVER WITH EIGHT CHILDREN IN THE HOUSE AND TOLD MY DAUGHTER TO WATCH WHILE YOU PUT IT IN YOUR MOUTH?!
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE SEEK HELP AND LET MY DAUGHTER AND CHILDREN MOVE TO MY STATE. 

To my other daughter,
Blink blink blink goes the cursor while I think...
To my other daughter,
To B,

B.,
It’s not too late.

----------


## Cuchculan

Reminds me of the lyrics of the song ' stay with me till dawn '.

----------


## Wishie

Fuuuuckk off

----------


## Cassie

When I tell you I love you I don?t mean it 
I never have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cassie

To my old foster mom 


I know I was not a good child although the day you abandoned me at the hospital was the day I realized I was never wanted by anyone I was never worth working with I was just that child that was only worth giving up on so you took me to the hospital for a medical issue and left without me 


Do you know that every summer I dread  swimming  at the public pool because you tell my friends I?m your daughter 

I?m not your daughter your not my mother you abandoned me 

You never adopted me you were not even fully actually considered my foster mom you did not even have your license yet you only were getting one because of me all you had was a paperwork stating you were only my legal guardian for like what 6 months don?t feel so entitled of a mother status you have a son whom makes you a mother that?s it

Every summer I just want to look her in the eye and say your not my mother I?m not your daughter please do acknowledge me as such tell her everything else that bothers me 

But given my past I know that comment alone will result in some form of how i don?t know what I?m talking about I?m delusional it?s my mental illness speaking oh maybe I should suggest a new pill you seem aggravated are you taking your medicine that?s rude your disrespectful or whatever 


Truly I at times can?t stand you

----------


## fetisha

Why did you ask me out while you working at kroger at the time? I can tell it was a joke or a bet cause I can tell yourand your co-workers were talking behind my back. Why were you so creepy and watching my every move? Why were you so uptight around me? I wanted to say no to you at first because you make me uncomfortable and seem very bitter with a stalkerish behavior.

----------


## fetisha

Please stop staring at me! I know you are doing it to annoy me for me fun but please f*cking stop it!

----------


## fetisha

If you keep being an unprofessional cashier I will get the manager or call the headquarters

----------


## fetisha

If you hate how shy I am then f*ck off!

----------


## fetisha

Leave me alone!

----------


## fetisha

Why do you get so excited when you see me? Do you have a crush on me or something? Cause I'm not  gay.

----------


## fetisha

Its none of your business!

----------


## fetisha

Please take me off the spotlight!

----------


## fetisha

You were the worst roommate back in college. You were a two face sneaky crazy hypocrital b*tch! I know you were trying to get your friends to be against me. I did nothing to you and I didn't owe you anything. Maybe it was a good thing I kept to myself and didn't talk to you or anyone and just stayed in my dorm room the whole time.

----------


## fetisha

Do you have some kind of love/hate relationship  me? Cause I thought you hated then a year later you greeted like we were already friends.

----------


## fetisha

Why are you obsessed of what type of hair style i have or what I can and cannot do with my hair?

----------


## fetisha

You're so gross, I regret we ever hooked up

----------


## fetisha

You are so corny and fake

----------


## fetisha

I know you are stalking me

----------


## fetisha

Stop watching my every move!

----------


## fetisha

You're a horrible job coach and I hope you get fired.

----------


## fetisha

I don't ever want to see you again and i will keep our daughter away from you. You and your family is trash.

----------


## Cassie

I?m sick as heck acting like a maid each day I sweep wipe the counters down empty reload the dishwasher remove your clothes from the dryer clean the ketchup stains up you made put the ketchup away you thought was okay to leave out all night the eggs you dropped on the floor clean your dirty pans vacuum your hair up clean your water bottles up I have to always empty the lint trap I?m sick of it 

I?ve mentioned it I don?t care about vacuuming I don?t care about sweeping and mopping and wiping counters down I care about doing your damn fucking dishes ever hear of clean as you go if you can cook your [BEEP] some food clean the fucking mess I?m not a maid I don?t make profit from cleaning your mess up your Almost fucking 30 years old I?m literally 6 years younger then you and I have more respect I even try to overlook my Difficult cleaning by understanding you don?t seem to understand the brown plates can?t touch our white plates the coffee mugs can?t be near the actual cups the spoons most be with spoons forks with forks I try to understand that?s asking to much 

But the whole cleaning is to much I spent almost 6 hours cleaning because each day I need to sweep vacuum do Landry clean counters clean my bathroom clean your mess my mess my friends messes sometimes it?s like I see it?s mostly clean but it?s never clean in my mind the crumbs on the damn table seriously kids leave crumbs behind adults see the crumbs and properly dispose of them but no I have to clean them up 

Then I go and buy so much cleaning supplies and you ask me for a thing of Lysol wipes which I said okay because it?s for your bathroom thank goodness we have our own bathrooms or I would flip even worse 

I have told you it?s not proper to let the meat in the fridge drop blood because you don?t know how to properly store meat I told you and told you but no instead I?m forced to take the fridge apart clean blood up for hours you don?t fucking leave raw meat in a bag for a week in a fridge you buy it freeze it and let thaw out you DONT buy fucking meat and stick it in the fridge until you plan to eat it 

Exactly why I don?t eat your meat also thanks for eating my entire pack of morning star chicka patties which by the way you thought were chicken know they aren?t or touching my eggs without permission I even decided to buy vegan mayo for you to not touch my mayo you agreed that we buy our own food and yet you touch my food over and over again 
Then you don?t even share your food yet I share mine with you i bought you dinner when you had no food I cooked dinners for you I am so sick of being nice the only reason why I have said this to your face because I have over and over in a nice manner and the next time I say it I will probably lose my mind 
On you grow up your my roommate you share household chores but yet I do them have you ever even realized I [BEEP] now abort you 99% of the time I am not around you because going to the apartment is a simple trigger 

I was to the point of just ?accidentally?
dropping all our dishes because I?m so sick of feeling used 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Wishie

You don't have control over me anymore

----------


## fetisha

Please don't touch me

----------


## JamieWAgain

Dear Jamiewagain,
Do you still think the best is yet to come?
I now think you shouldn’t say things like that anymore, Jamiewagain. Most of you is in the rear view mirror, just around the corner you just passed. 
What’s up ahead is so scary. What’s up ahead is looming just around the bend. 
You’re so scared, and you should be. 
Love, Jamiewagain

----------


## CeCe

You are annoying!!!!

----------


## Wishie

can we hang?

----------


## CloudMaker

I’m afraid this vegan thing is killing you

----------


## Lucid

To the old friend who couldn't handle his whiskey and sucker punched me.Broke my nose and damaged my vette.I forgive you but I I'm just getting to old to tolerate that stuff.Hard lesson but I hope you put the booze away for good.

----------


## fetisha

I hope you are ok and not sick.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Thank you for having faith in me.

----------


## HypnoticTrance

You're a sexy motherfucker.

----------


## Cassie

> How do you tell someone ?I?m not ignoring you I?m just disconnected from reality right now and the days are all blurred together and I feel completely apathetic towards everyone/ everything around me so it?s really hard for me to maintain a conversation? without saying that?



Just say mentally I cant handle conversation?s right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

